#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-05
<xivulon_> superm1 ping
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-06
<Lrrr> hello?
<Lrrr> I'm having a bit of an hard time figuring out how to deal with Germinate.
<Lrrr> err
<Lrrr> Germinate output
<Lrrr> I'm making a custom distribution.
<Lrrr> It gives me a nice list of packages, but what I don't figure out is how to take that list an make a CD of it... if someone can point me in some kind of direction I would appreciate.
<twb> Is this insane?
<twb> d-i preseed/late_command string in-target oem-config-prepare --quiet
<twb> ...in my preseed.cfg, using oem installation
<twb> OK, it works as expected.
<twb> What's the *best* way to have d-i shutdown the system (instead of rebooting) after installation has finished?
<xivulon> superm1, hi, what was the forum you mentioned at uds?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-07
<mgccl> hi guys... seems like the ubuntu installer destroyed my hard drive partition
<twb> That's a feature
<mgccl> I'm going to quote that on my blog... xD... that's cheers me up... xD... anyway... is there anything to fix it? or I have to do the erase entire disk feature?
<twb> Well, clarify what you mean by `destroy'
<twb> Did it clobber the partition table?  The partition itself?  Did it just create a new filesystem on that partition, probably leaving most of the blocks untouched?
<mgccl> I don't know... what happened is, it originally have a NTFS partition, now after resizing it and change the new part into ext3, I get 2 unknown file systems
<mgccl> do I have to erase everything... in the drive and create a new partition? all my stuff will be gone..-.-
<mantiena-baltix> superm1_: how often xivulon joins here ? Almost every day or not so often ?
<superm1_> mantiena-baltix, lets see
<superm1_> he was on today at 17:50-19:14 my time
<superm1_> and i'm central standard time
<superm1_> usually daily though
<mantiena-baltix> superm1_: thanks for info, what is your localtime now ?
<superm1_> mantiena-baltix, 3:00
<superm1_> whew.... i should be in bed :)
<mantiena-baltix> superm1_: yea, my localtime is 11:00 ;)
<mantiena-baltix> I just waked ;)
<superm1_> mantiena-baltix, okay on that note i'll hit the sack :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-03
<CIA-2> rootskel: cjwatson * r330 ubuntu/ (26 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 1.69
<CIA-2> rootskel: cjwatson * r331 ubuntu/debian/changelog: grammar
<CIA-2> rootskel: cjwatson * r332 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.69ubuntu1
<CIA-2> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r185 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.61
<CIA-2> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r186 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.61ubuntu1
<CIA-2> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r663 ubuntu/ (79 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.65
<CIA-2> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r664 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.65ubuntu1
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2695 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Brown-paper-bag bug: open /target/var/log/installer/oem-id for writing
<CIA-2> ubiquity: (LP: #251751).
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2696 hardy-proposed/ (10 files in 4 dirs): Also set the EGID back to 0 when regaining privileges (LP: #288479).
<CIA-2> partman-base: cjwatson * r88 hardy-proposed/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-2> partman-base: Record that CHANGE_FILE_SYSTEM changes the partition table
<CIA-2> partman-base: (LP: #149832).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-04
<CIA-2> ubiquity: superm1 * r2941 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): install mythbuntu's .desktop file as the appropriate name to make sure it gets copied into /home/ubuntu by casper on squashfs files created by livecd-rootfs
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Just wondering what procedure you use to merge d-i bits with debian, consdiering debian uses svn and we use bzr. I tried creating a bzr import branch from debian svn for one of my merges, but bzr claims there is no shared root. Am I msising something?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I have Launchpad do imports for me
<cjwatson> look on code.launchpad.net/whatever for the vcs-imports branch
<TheMuso> cjwatson: ah ok.
<TheMuso> That should be enough then, thanks.
<cjwatson> it's usually just lp:whatever, in fact
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r559 oem-config/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Create a BaseFrontend class and move various things to it; it now counts
<CIA-2> oem-config: as a relatively clear specification of what a frontend has to implement.
<sakle> cjwatson: Has the format of the kickstart files changed significantly in intrepid? Ours is broken in multiple locations.
<cjwatson> sakle: no, it hasn't
<cjwatson> sakle: I'm happy to investigate a specific example of breakage
<cjwatson> sakle: it will help if you can also produce /var/log/syslog from the installer
<sakle> http://pastebin.com/d7f17db2c
<sakle> for exampel
<cjwatson> and the syslog?
<sakle> http://pastebin.com/ma1fffae
<sakle> It's not very informative
<cjwatson> no, the whole syslog
<cjwatson> not just a snippet
<sakle> Sure, one second
<cjwatson> what is --size=0 without --grow supposed to mean? that indicates a zero-sized partition not permitted to grow
<sakle> Well, we need file based swaps
<sakle> not partitions
<cjwatson> not supported by d-i
<sakle> right, so I create a appendix swap, and remove it with puppet
<cjwatson> if you don't want a swap partition then don't list it in the kickstart file, and set up a swap file yourself later
<sakle> Yes, but then you have to tell d-i you really don't want a swap partition
<cjwatson> yes, you do.
<cjwatson> that's not hard though, you can preseed that
<cjwatson> anyway, I still need the full syslog from you, this is just speculation
<sakle> coming, 10 more seconds
<sakle> needed a pastebin with upload support
<sakle> more than 150k
<sakle> need another one
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com?
<sakle> http://www8.picsearch.com/syslog
<cjwatson> ok, that's a successful install apparently - is the failure that partitions come out wrong?
<cjwatson> sakle: I note that that got HTTP 503 when trying to retrieve things from string.lan.picsearch.com
<sakle> the failure is that the root user is not made, and the partitions are wrong
<cjwatson> I can't help with the root user unless I see your full kickstart file; feel free to replace passwords in it
<sakle> In fact, the partitions are not made at all, It needs manual intervention at that stage
<sakle> 1 sec
<cjwatson> hm, there does seem to be some kind of systemic parsing problem here, that's odd
<cjwatson> the exact same file worked in hardy?
 * soren is somewhat surprised by the all caps output from apt
<soren> I thought we fixed that.. :/
<cjwatson> because http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/atomic/ubuntu/k/kickseed/kickseed_0.49.patch was the total kickseed patch from hardy to intrepid
<sakle> yes, the file worked in hardy
<sakle> and gutsy
<cjwatson> soren: to my knowledge we never figured out what was calling the relevant ioctl
<soren> cjwatson: kees and I found it last summer.
<cjwatson> where?
<sakle> http://www8.picsearch.com/ksnp.cfg
<soren> cjwatson: Good question. We fixed it, and I went on my merry way :)
<soren> cjwatson: I don't remember, to be honest. I'm quite sure it was apt.
 * soren goes to look
<soren>   * apt-pkg/deb/dpkgpm.cc:
<soren>     - merged patch from Kees Cook to fix anoying upper-case display
<soren>       on amd64 in sbuild
<soren> ...and the patch is still there :(
 * soren goes to find a bigger hammer
<StevenK> Screaming terminal on amd64 came back?
<soren> StevenK: http://www8.picsearch.com/syslog
<soren> StevenK: In some cases, apparantly.
<cjwatson> sakle: looking
<sakle> Thanks
<soren> Hm... Very interesting. It switched to all-caps in the middle of the output.
<soren> Ah, no. My bad.
<cjwatson> hmm, odd, I can't reproduce the parsing problems with the test harness
<sakle> It complains to the console about getopt problems-- The console is not saved, is it?
<sakle> (when parsing)
<cjwatson> whoa
<cjwatson> yes, just noticed that
<cjwatson> that's clearly the problem
<cjwatson> debian/config/config.udeb:# CONFIG_GETOPT_LONG is not set
<cjwatson> well, shit
<cjwatson> I'm sorry we didn't catch this
<sakle> I can fix this by modifying that flag in the initrd, then
<cjwatson> only by rebuilding busybox and the installer
<cjwatson> you can't modify that trivially
<cjwatson> this is fixed in Debian, apparently
<cjwatson> sakle: could you please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+filebug about this?
<cjwatson> sakle: are you using a netboot installation? if so then I can build an update for you
<sakle> Yes and no. Netboot, except for the kernel and the initrd, which are on a usb stick, to prevent pxe accidents
<cjwatson> right, I mean the netboot image rather than how you boot it
<sakle> Is this irc convo linkable from somewhere, as evidence that this is a real problem for the bug report?
<cjwatson> don't worry about that, just describe the problem and I'll expand on it
<cjwatson> (it is, irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<sakle> Yes, please, that would be great (If you would build a update)
<sakle> I've registered on the bug thing-- I'm waiting for the email.
<cjwatson> update is building
<sakle> By the way, cjwatson, can kickstart support disk selection now
<cjwatson> though not officially as yet, just on my laptop
<sakle> Right now, as you can see in the ksnp i remove sda and rmmod usbstorage
<sakle> to ensure that it doesn't install to the usb stick itself
<cjwatson> you've always been able to select a disk, but I think what you're asking is selecting it in a reliable way that does not rely on enumerated device names
<sakle> I don't really care about which disk it installs to, just as long as it is not /dev/sda, which is the installation usb stick. As I understand it, you can use the uuid, but you won't know it when installing on a random machine
<cjwatson> our kickstart implementation does not support that natively, but if you can come up with a shell fragment that figures out which device to use then it is possible to have that run to decide which device to use
<cjwatson> is the USB stick reliably /dev/sda on your system?
<cjwatson> because if that's reliable, why not just say clearpart --drives /dev/sdb?
<cjwatson> disks do not really have UUIDs; I think you picked that up from some different bit of documentation
<cjwatson> *filesystems* have UUIDs
<sakle> The  shell fragment you mentioned, would that run in the %pre?
<sakle> I suppose I can take anything that doesn't have the same disk label of the usb stick?
<sakle> Not always /dev/sda no. But we have a large number of machines where the usb stick is reliably /dev/sda
<cjwatson> technically %pre is before disks have been detected; in intrepid, you can put it in 'preseed partman/early_command string ...' and just make sure that the last thing it does is 'db_set partman-auto/disk "$disk"'
<cjwatson> (replace "$disk" with whatever)
<sakle> Ok, thanks.
<sakle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/293586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293586 in busybox "Partition and user information is not set correctly by kickstart" [Undecided,New]
<sakle> That's this bug
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> sakle: try http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/intrepid-busybox-fix/netboot/
<sakle> Thank you
<tjaalton> I'm having a hard time netbooting hardy, it refuses to install linux-generic since -image-generic/l-r-m-generic are "not going to be installed"
<tjaalton> oh wait, maybe the netboot image is too old
<tjaalton> cjwatson: is it just me or is the latest d-i stuck in hardy-proposed when it should be in -updates?
<cjwatson> tjaalton: haven't put a whole lot of effort into hardy-proposed recently, but will do soon since 8.04.2 is coming up
<tjaalton> cjwatson: the inability to install is what bothers me now, but I remember that something similar happened in June(ish).. it had something to do with the kernel versions in updates/security..
<tjaalton> oh well, need to install something now.. intrepid then
<kirkland> cjwatson: speaking of 8.04.2 ...  i backported the boot-degraded-raid bits, and uploaded to my ppa for testing
<kirkland> cjwatson: i opened a new bug to track this, bug #290885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290885 in mdadm "SRU: Backport of Boot Degraded RAID functionality from Intrepid to Hardy" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290885
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have ported the minimal patches back to hardy's mdadm, initramfs-tools, and grub
<kirkland> cjwatson: i still need to do grub-installer
<kirkland> cjwatson: how do you want to review those three packages for simultaneous upload to hardy-proposed?
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2942 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py ubiquity/segmented_bar.py): Provide operating system titles in segmented_bar.
<kirkland> TheMuso: evand: hey guys, I might need some help from you guys to review https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/290885, if cjwatson is out for a while (or soon to be so)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290885 in mdadm "SRU: Backport of Boot Degraded RAID functionality from Intrepid to Hardy" [Wishlist,In progress]
<CIA-2> hw-detect: TheMuso * r90 ubuntu/ (75 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.70
<CIA-2> hw-detect: TheMuso * r91 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-05
<CIA-2> partman-base: TheMuso * r114 ubuntu/ (67 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 128
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=128;mbox=yes)
<TheMuso> haha
<CIA-2> partman-base: TheMuso * r115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu1
<cjwatson> erk
<cjwatson> TheMuso: it would have been better to wait for parted
<cjwatson> oh well, I suppose we'll just reupload
<cjwatson> TheMuso: but do try to work in build-dep order if you can near the start
<TheMuso> cjwatson: ok.
<TheMuso> I haven't actually uploaded it yet.
<TheMuso> So I can wait.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: superm1 * r2943 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-type): drop old mythbuntu update-rc.d hacks
<CIA-2> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r246 ubuntu/debian/ (22 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.15
<CIA-2> main-menu: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/debian/ (20 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<CIA-2> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r247 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.15ubuntu1
<CIA-2> clock-setup: cjwatson * r200 clock-setup/debian/ (23 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.97
<CIA-2> clock-setup: cjwatson * r201 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.97ubuntu1
<CIA-2> lowmem: cjwatson * r77 ubuntu/ (README debian-installer-startup.d/S15lowmem debian/changelog): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-2> lowmem: cjwatson * r78 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-2> lowmem: cjwatson * r79 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
<CIA-2> anna: cjwatson * r413 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-2> apt-setup: cjwatson * r149 apt-setup/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r571 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r721 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r667 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-ext2r0: cjwatson * r789 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r744 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r728 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r689 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r809 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r736 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r762 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> pkgsel: cjwatson * r127 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1385 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r127 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<CIA-3> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r263 ubuntu/debian/control: use XS-Debian-Vcs-Svn rather than XS-Original-Vcs-Svn
<kirkland> cjwatson: evand: TheMuso: 4 patches attached to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/290885, looking for some reviewing/uploadage
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290885 in mdadm "SRU: Backport of Boot Degraded RAID functionality from Intrepid to Hardy" [Wishlist,In progress]
<evand> ok
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2944 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Notify the user of what operating systems will be deleted if they choose
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  to use the entire disk.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Move finding the release name into its own function now that multiple
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  locations need to know it.
<evand> ^ Not sure if that's the right UI or if there should be only one location for the warning, at the bottom of the automatic partitioning screen
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-06
<CIA-3> os-prober: TheMuso * r222 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<_ruben> what would be the 'best' starting place for learning to do proper preseeding? i read the parts on it in the serverguide, but no success yet
<evand> _ruben: the installation guide.  sudo apt-get install installation-guide-i386 and then open /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/en/index.html
<cjwatson> specifically appendix b
<_ruben> i read the online version at h.u.c
<_ruben> but for some reason it didnt work as expected .. guess i'll hafta dive into some logfiles
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r80 ubuntu/debian/ (19 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<_ruben> is there some log i could check to see which question did get preseeded according to the installer?
<_ruben> "successfully loaded preseed file..." is all i could find sofar
<evand> boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<_ruben> i might go and setup a proper pxe env first before diving further into this .. currently testing by booting from cd
<_ruben> heh .. now my the preseed file i tested with earlier actually does work as expected .. odd ;)
<_ruben> now to figure out how to use the network mirror instead of the cd/iso as install source
<_ruben> probably requires the use of the netboot installer files
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r81 ubuntu/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl: automatic update of KeyboardNames.pl from xkb-data
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r82 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<evand> what on earth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/292493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292493 in usb-creator "usb startup disk failed to unmount /cdrom when change partition tables" [Undecided,New]
<superm1> perhaps he tried to install to another partition on the same key
<evand> ah, that could very well be it.  Thanks
<evand> erm, actually.  partman will prevent that by default.
<persia> Indeed.  That was one of the most noticeable last-week changes in ubiquity for me : no longer selecting /dev/sda as the default drive if that happened to be the install USB stick.
<evand> It's very difficult logic to allow you to install to an unused partition on the installation medium
<superm1> and generally requires some annoying preseeds :)
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r83 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1 (to jaunty this time!)
<superm1> evand, oh that reminds me, did you get a chance to look at the 3 diffs i proposed for usb-creator?
<evand> I'm actually going through all the usb-creator bugs and branches today as I have an OpenWeek session on it at 2pm.  So I have not had a chance yet, but I will get to them today.
<superm1> alright, thx
<_ruben> heh .. using a kickstart file in addition to my preseed file named my box 'kickseed' :p
<_ruben> that'll be tomorrow's challange .. time to call it a (work)day now
<cr3> is there a way to have a preseed install updates from the proposed repo during the installation process?
<cjwatson> yes! :-)
<cjwatson> apt-setup/proposed=true
<cr3> cjwatson: wow, you've have thought of everything!
 * cjwatson likes being able to say yes
<cjwatson> cr3: I did so in response to a bug you filed: bug 181776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181776 in net-retriever "Installer should support retrieving packages from -proposed" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181776
<cjwatson> so I'm not sure I can claim credit for forethought here ;-)
<cr3> cjwatson: that grabs from mirror/http/hostname rather than local0 repository, right?
<cjwatson> cr3: it has the effect of turning on -proposed for mirror/http/hostname; for local0, you control the sources.list line yourself so you can just add -proposed if you want that
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks a lot, I will probably be trying out -proposed this week
<cjwatson> yeah, I was talking with Henrik about that an hour ago so was expecting that
<CIA-3> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r431 ubuntu/debian/ (27 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.29
<CIA-3> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r432 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu1
<superm1> is there a preseed that would prevent networking (Network Manager) from even being activated when using a desktop disk that I can't seem to find?
<cjwatson> not short of late_command
<superm1> well i'm a bit worried that if there is a newer kernel available in -updates while someone runs a recovery
<superm1> it's an unexpected variable to add to the mix
<superm1> I suppose in that case, can apt-setup/use_mirror be preseeded to False?
<superm1> or will that not have the same effect?
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r55 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Specify the filesystem type when mounting iso9660 images.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: * Warn the user when usb-creator cannot mount an image (LP: #287753).
<CarlFK> alt installer, Nov  6 22:26:30 50mounted-tests: debug: mounting boot partition by UUID for linux system on /dev/sdb2: UUID=344b84fa-abe3-4de8-aef8-a9ec4c15b524
<CarlFK> Nov  6 22:26:31 kernel: [24225.123787] mount[2760]: segfault at 89f87589 ip 89f87589 sp bfd87cdc error 4
<CarlFK> trying to do a normal install over some drives that were using md raid
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-07
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: TheMuso * r572 ubuntu/ (33 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 62
<_ruben> grr .. cant find how to specify a machine's hostname when using kickstart+preseed .. my box ends up with the name 'kickseed'
<soren> _ruben: In your kickstart file, find the network line and add "--hostname somethingelse"
<soren> Er... That might have to be "--hostname=somethingelse"
<_ruben> soren: had just found that
<_ruben> ah .. didnt use the =
<_ruben> i ended up with a cant find a kernel to install .. which sounds kinda odd in this relation
<_ruben> lets try with the =
<soren> Not sure if it matters. It might :)
<_ruben> gonna try now :)
<_ruben> soren: you happen to know how to tell kickstart/preseed to use a network mirrror for installation instead of the cd that's used to boot? i can only find references on changing the network sources for the target system, not during installation
<soren> Why would you want to do that?
<_ruben> hmm .. after adding the = i get "installation cd couldnt be mounted" .. odd
<_ruben> soren: network is more up to date than cd
<soren> Ah.
<_ruben> eventually i'll probably move to a pxe environment which would kinda 'fix' that as well .. but would require some more time to setup :)
<soren> Hm... I don't know then. I don't really know much about kickstarts, I just glanced at the kickseed code.
<soren> You'll have to wait for cjwatson to show up.
<_ruben> the "cant find cd" was probably a network hickup .. selecting retry did work
<_ruben> bah .. seems im now getting bitten by this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=479473
<ubottu> Debian bug 479473 in debian-installer "debian-installer: DHCP client fails to assign address during install" [Normal,Open]
<_ruben> never mind .. turned out to be a typo in my dhcpd config (gateway not within subnet)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2947 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Remove obsolete Encoding: lines from .desktop files, since
<CIA-2> ubiquity: desktop-file-validate complains about them.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r563 oem-config/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Install apport hook as source_oem-config.py so that it covers all our
<CIA-2> oem-config: binary packages without the need for symlinks.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r562 debconf-ui/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from trunk
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r563 debconf-ui/debian/ (oem-config-debconf.install control oem-config.install): split debconf frontend into a separate package
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r564 debconf-ui/oem-config-prepare: check for debconf_ui frontend
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r56 usb-creator/ (10 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * i18n support (LP: #285413, #292556).
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Added Swedish tranlsation (LP: #285811).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-08
<CIA-2> anna: cjwatson * r414 ubuntu/debian/ (28 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.33
<CIA-2> anna: cjwatson * r415 ubuntu/debian/po/ (am.po sk.po): branding fixes for Amharic and Slovak
<CIA-2> anna: cjwatson * r416 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.33ubuntu1
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r57 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Credit Daniel Nylander for the Swedish translation.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r58 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Move self.pipe declaration to the correct location (LP: #291645).
<omegamormegil> I have a USB creator question.  I purchased two 8GB sdhc cards, and gave one to a friend.  We are both trying to use USB-creator in intrepid to make it bootable (with Xubuntu, for example).  We are using identical USB card readers, so it functions just like a USB thumb drive.  We can't get mine to boot properly, but his works fine.  When I try to boot, I just get a black screen that says "GRUB" in the top left corner.  I tried installing Ubun
<omegamormegil> tu directly to the USB drive, and I could get it to boot.  Any ideas?
<evand> omegamormegil: Assuming you do not care about what's currently on the card and assuming /dev/sdb is your card: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1; sudo blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdb; usb-creator
<evand> or just use usb-creator from bzr trunk
<evand> please make sure you know what those commands do, as dd can be quite destructive if you point it at the wrong device
<omegamormegil> yeah, I'm fairly familiar.  I read your Open Week talk, and suspected it might have something to do with the MBR, since you noted people had some problems with that.  Am I right?
<evand> correct
<omegamormegil> I'll try that now, and let you know.
<evand> thanks
<omegamormegil> Another question, while I'm here.  Why does this use a vfat filesystem?  Wouldn't ext3 work?
<omegamormegil> Just curious.
<evand> omegamormegil: because it's intended to be as non intrusive as possible.  If you already have a vfat partition (as most USB disks do) with files on it, it wont delete them or format the device, it will install along side them
<evand> I have to run, but I'll be back later in the day
<evand> cheers
<omegamormegil> Well, thats pretty cool.  I think USB-creatoris an awesome tool, by the way.  Thanks for the help.
<omegamormegil> Thanks evand, that worked like a charm!
<evand> glad to hear it, omegamormegil
<evand> and thanks for the kind words
<omegamormegil> Since the program is so non-intrusive, have you considered noting that fact in the USB-Creator GUI?  I never doubted that this tool would wipe whatever USB disk I opted to use, and I was incorrect.
<evand> mm, I'm concerned about making any promises like that this early in its development, plus the UI is already fairly wordy.
<evand> I'm more inclined to put that in the documentation
<evand> man page, help.ubuntu.com, etc
<omegamormegil> Makes sense.
<omegamormegil> Is it possible to have multiple bootable live images on a disk large enough to hold them all?  I have an 8GB disk, and I'd really like it if this one disk could replace a bunch of my installation CD's.  I haven't seen any documentation anywhere on how this can be done, and I've also seen a few unanswered forum posts asking this same question.  Do you know of any documentation?
<omegamormegil> Could something like this be achieved by installing GRUB into the MBR and chainloading partitions on the USB drive?
<superm1> omegamormegil, i do that with an 8 gig flash drive of mine.  i installed grub2 (although grub would probably work too).  You won't be able to use usb-creator in it's current form to populate the images however
<omegamormegil> Right, I understand USB-creator isn't designed to do this.  I've created USB images before with instructions from the pendrivelinux site.
<omegamormegil> (Although, it would be a great feature :)
<omegamormegil> Good to know that would work.  Thanks superm1.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r59 usb-creator/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Add support for providing command line ISO images.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Add support for defaulting the persistence setting in the UI via
<CIA-2> usb-creator:  command line.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Default the GUI to start up centered on the screen.
<evand> ^ superm1 thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-09
<centaur5> A preseed file that I used with Hardy doesn't point an Intrepid install the right mirror and it still stops for a user when it's not supposed to. Did something change?
<CIA-2> finish-install: cjwatson * r825 ubuntu/ (29 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.22
<CIA-2> finish-install: cjwatson * r826 ubuntu/finish-install.d/90console: more -8 handling
<CIA-2> finish-install: cjwatson * r827 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.22ubuntu1
<CIA-2> netcfg: cjwatson * r633 ubuntu/ (31 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.46
<CIA-2> netcfg: cjwatson * r634 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.46ubuntu1
<CIA-2> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r264 ubuntu/ (34 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.14
<CIA-2> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r265 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.14ubuntu1
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r60 usb-creator/scripts/install.py: Add missing block size parameter to dd.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r61 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator debian/changelog): Add -t option to write a trace file.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r62 usb-creator/ (Makefile debian/changelog po/POTFILES.in setup.cfg):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Don't include all .py files in the tree for translation.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: * Don't update the pot file on every build.
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r63 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py usbcreator/backend.py): Write more information to the log (subprocesses, stderr, etc).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-02
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3642 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: parent -> frontend
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3643 auto-update/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: pass frontend to auto_update.update, not PageGtk/PageKde (this is a bit dodgy since it uses self.controller._wizard)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3644 auto-update/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Only set the debconf progress window's transience and type hint when
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  it isn't already being shown.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3645 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: cope with weird progress handling in Cache()
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3646 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: regain privileges while checking for / installing updates
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3647 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: stringify ${INDEX} and ${TOTAL} substitutions
<CIA-4> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r426 hardy-proposed/debian/ (changelog isinstallable):
<CIA-4> lilo-installer: Grab change from version 1.27 to fix check for lilo-installer/skip
<CIA-4> lilo-installer: (LP: #466769)
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r199 ubuntu/ (11 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 0.68
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r200 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.68ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-03
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r163 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py): Keymap mapping uses numeric keys (LP: #428575)
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r164 trunk/debian/changelog: Merged with Evan's branch
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r165 trunk/debian/changelog: Cleaned up changelog
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r166 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/mappings.py): Added Chinese to language selector (LP: #468457)
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r201 ubuntu/debian/changelog: karmic -> lucid
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r202 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.68ubuntu1
<flagg0204> im a little confused.  if i wanted to work on a particular piece of the installer, namely the iscsi installation piece, is that part of d-i or the openiscsi package or both.
<cody-somerville> flagg0204, the openiscsi package
<cody-somerville> flagg0204, d-i is more or less a framework
<flagg0204> ah i see.  okay that makes things a little easier.
<flagg0204> so i am assuming i need to check out that package from bzr.....
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r167 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): The amd64 URL for Kubuntu was pointing to the i386 ISO (LP: #465936)
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r168 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> wubi: Boot.ini is not restored if drive letter is in upper case (LP:
<CIA-4> wubi: #400936)
<davmor2> xivulon: how's things dude?
<xivulon> bad
<xivulon> two annoying bugs
<xivulon> bug #468589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468589 in wubi "Unable to shut down or restart on Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468589
<xivulon> bug #400936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400936 in wubi "The uninstaller fails to remove "Ubuntu" from boot.ini" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400936
<xivulon> last one I thought it was a bogus report since the relevant code didn't change and didn't have xp to test...
<xivulon> we will certainly need to change wubi.exe on ubuntu.com
<xivulon> davmor2 can you please try to reproduce 468589?
<xivulon> you need to install jaunty and upgrade, if so run the shutdown sequence manually until you find the bad command.
<xivulon> will try myself tonight, very late for work already....
<davmor2> xivulon: no probs
<xivulon> there are also other fixes up to 168, please double check the relevant bugs are fixed
<xivulon> cjwatson, am a bit puzzled by #468589
<xivulon> but the other way around...
<xivulon> I was checking umountfs, and noticed: fstab-decode umount -f -r -d $WEAK_MTPTS
<xivulon> now, the whole point behind WEAK_MTPTS was to avoid -f (iirc)
<xivulon> so I am surprised it works at all in karmic
<xivulon> hmm maybe because we do not have a bindmount there and we have a bindmount when upgrading?
<xivulon> TheMuso, do you suggest we change the accessiblity page in wubi? (bug #472676)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472676 in wubi "Wubi accessibility options don't make much sense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472676
<xivulon> davmor2:  can you please check whether https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/ bug/468589/comments/19 helps things?
<cjwatson> flagg0204: there are iscsi pieces in hw-detect and partman-iscsi too. It depends exactly what you're working on
<cjwatson> xivulon: hmm, not sure, it does seem a bit odd
<cjwatson> (I'm on-site this week so not looking at the installer much)
<davmor2> xivulon: will do I'll need to do a fresh upgrade now though :)
<xivulon> davmor2 you seem to mention that it only occurs on first reboot after upgrade, from other comments it seems to occur all the time after upgrade
<davmor2> xivulon: not for me only on first reboot after upgrade from then on in it behaves as normal
<xivulon> weird, do you still end up with a bind mounted boot?
<davmor2> xivulon: it might be worth asking everyone who has the issue to upload their lspci.  It could be an nvidia or ati upgrade causing x to crash and go no further
<davmor2> xivulon: hang on firing it up now
<xivulon> feel free to comment on the bug :)
<davmor2> xivulon: will do
<xivulon> I suspect the -f in umountfs
<davmor2> xivulon: I've added my mount result to the bug
<xivulon> davmor so you have a bindmount, is this before or after the upgrade to 9.10?
<xivulon> if the latter, does it work well if you change umountfs before rebooting?
<davmor2> xivulon: this is after the upgrade.
<davmor2> but as I say I've had no issues once I got past the initial reboot.  I will do a fresh upgrade and try again then
<xivulon> can you post /etc/init.d/umountfs?
<davmor2> xivulon: now or after fresh install?
<xivulon> now
<davmor2> xivulon: up
<xivulon> hmm I have no clue why it works...
<xivulon> unless umount behaviour has changed
<davmor2> let me just try it again now it's been off for a while incase of freak behaviour
<xivulon> yes do a clean installation, before rebooting add set -x to umountfs and umountroot and reboot from terminal
<davmor2> xivulon: right this time I've left some apps I was using open and now it's failed to reboot
<xivulon> ah that is good
<davmor2> xivulon: this is weird I'm wondering if it might be a race condition.  If I leave apps open then reboot it fails if I have no apps open it works
<xivulon> can you see if it happens without the -f in umountfs?
<xivulon> can you post cat /proc/mounts?
<xivulon> well first see if you can reproduce it consistently
<davmor2> /proc/mounts is up
<davmor2> sorry about this guys but mother-in-law is on her way into hospital so I need to knock off
<xivulon> sorry to hear that
<xivulon> cjwatson, I do think that the -f is the issue here
<flagg0204> cjwatson - specfically the ability to set your initiator name
<flagg0204> cjwatson - also, the ability to choose what network interface to use for connecting to your target
<cjwatson> flagg0204: I certainly intend to fix the first in partman-iscsi
<flagg0204> cjwatson - oh i see.
<cjwatson> flagg0204: probably the same for the second, although that's kind of awkward since d-i really isn't all that good with coping with multiple interfaces right now
<cjwatson> cody was mistaken in indicating to you that this was in open-iscsi, I fear
<cjwatson> although open-iscsi is responsible for some bits
<flagg0204> cjwatson - where does the problem lay?
<cjwatson> netcfg only brings up one interface
<flagg0204> cjwatson damn.   its odd, that during install you can choose which interface to use,  but it doesn't last after reboot
<cjwatson> flagg0204: hmm, that sounds like a straight bug, it's meant to
<cjwatson> flagg0204: if you could provide details in a bug on partman-iscsi, that'd be good
<flagg0204> cjwatson - ill give it a go.  ive never submitted a bug to ubuntu before
<flagg0204> cjwatson - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-iscsi/+bug/473036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 473036 in partman-iscsi "iscsi-root install will only use net0 for iscsi-target connectivity" [Undecided,New]
<Zelut> I have a preseed question. Is it possible to define a custom LVM setup in a preseed?
<mpt_> cjwatson, hi, what kind of problems could this cause? <http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/9694/1256933181441.png> (someone translating "RELEASE" when they shouldn't)
<evand1> mpt_: exactly that
<evand1> oh
<evand1> I misread
<evand1> uh, it will mean that instead of saying "Install Ubuntu 9.10" it will say "Install RELEASE" (translated)
<mpt_> evand1, what's the easiest way of telling whether that was fixed in 9.10? I don't know what package it's from, and Google doesn't know of that string
<evand1> mpt_: it is not fixed
<evand1> (in the ubiquity trunk bzr branch, po/pt_BR.po)
<xivulon> hi evand, can you please have a look at 468589?
<xivulon> I have a debdiff in there
<mpt_> evand1, anything I can do to help that, e.g. would reporting a bug help, or is it easiest just changed in trunk? (I don't know how interaction between trunk .po and Launchpad works)
<xivulon> I would like this to go in through sru quickly if possible, as it is quite annoying, and can potentially cause data loss
<xivulon> the code reverts to the behaviour of jaunty, so it should be quite safe, and users have confirmed the fix works.
<evand1> xivulon: will do tomorrow morning (about to turn in for the evening)
<xivulon> np
<evand1> mpt_: I could fix it in trunk, but the next pull of translations would just overwrite it.  Could you please file a bug against ubiquity and create an ubuntu-translators project task?
<mpt_> evand1, will do. I can even CC the translator and the reviewer who are to blame. :-)
<mpt_> thanks for the info
<evand1> haha, so you can :)
<evand1> thanks for tracking that down
<mpt_> evand1, I have an even weirder question now
 * evand1 is intrigued
<mpt_> evand1, could you do a quick grep of the installer slideshow .po files and make sure that none of them contain the string "javascript"?
<evand1> haha
<evand1> they do not, but we should probably be very careful about letting such things through
<evand1> perhaps even guard it with some code
<mpt_> Because the only thing I can tell that the person who posted <http://twitpic.com/o5k0q> might be "WTF"-ing at is that the window came up at all.
 * evand1 ponders that one over sleep
<evand1> goodnight
<evand1> ah
<evand1> perhaps someone translated the link
<mpt_> What's the link to normally?
<evand1> ubuntu.com/community
<mpt_> ah
<mpt_> I didn't realize it contained any links
<evand1> I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary though (short of ubuntu.it and the like)
<mpt_> anyay, goodnight
<evand1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/308961/ - looks clean
<evand1> night
<TheMuso> xivulon: Re bug #472676, I thought we originaly had them labeled correctly. I'll go through the accessibility profile labels on the live CD, and put together a patch to fix this up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472676 in wubi "Wubi accessibility options don't make much sense" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472676
<xivulon> TheMuso thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-04
<xivulon> TheMuso on a separate topic, do we have software raid support? if so can you check lupin-casper takes advantage of it?
<mpt_> TheMuso, at UDS if you have a spare half hour or so and wouldn't mind, could you go through the Ubuntu Software Center with a screenreader? We've had sporadic reports that one or another section is inaccessible, but no steps to reproduce the problem, and I don't really understand Accerciser's output.
<mpt_> TheMuso: (or at least show me how to use Orca myself :-) )
<TheMuso> mpt_: sure
<mpt_> thanks TheMuso
<mpt_> Hm, all the URLs in hm, all the links in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-documentation/de/+translate look correct
<dr_kludge> greets!
<dr_kludge> my netboot setup fails to get the preseed file,
<dr_kludge> even though preseed_fetch from the terminal succeeds.
<dr_kludge> what gives/
<dr_kludge> ?
<dr_kludge> (i will happily provide error messages, config files, etc. on request)
<dr_kludge> (using karmic netboot image)
<Mathrys1029> i installed ubuntu 9.04 not sure of the "name" went in and used the automatic updater, got the latest updates for 9.04 then tried to update to 9.10 and it said i need 15gb to update and it says i have 14gb are we really upto 15gb os systems?
<Mathrys1029> should i just use my win box and get the 9.10 iso and go that route
<Mathrys1029> brb need to restaer
<Mathrys1029> restart
<dr_kludge> heh... nm.  checksum oops.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-05
<Nivex> cjwatson: I was going to file those wishlist bugs, but someone beat me to them over time: 269488 and 411323
<xivulon> evand can you please take care of #468589?
<xivulon> or cjwatson ^
<cjwatson> I'd love to but I'm travelling this week, I really can't
<cjwatson> best I can do is early next week if nobody has beaten me to it
<xivulon> cjwatson thanks, I am sure evand will take care of it (no pressure :) )
<xivulon> evand1, morning
<evand1> xivulon: hi, I'm on it, though my network connection is up and down (and was down all of yesterday)
<xivulon> thanks a lot, can you please also produce a 168 build?
<xivulon> I will like to use that on wubi-installer.org
<xivulon> by the way can you try to put the icon in the certificate?
<xivulon> bug #373162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373162 in wubi "There is no icon in the software certificate" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373162
<evand1> sure
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3628 lucid/ (59 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Signal to GTK+ when using a right-to-left language, so that it
<CIA-4> ubiquity: composes the interface from right to left (LP: #222845).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3629 lucid/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py:
<CIA-4> ubiquity: bzr renvo 3562.1.3 broke proceeding from the language page. self.db will not
<CIA-4> ubiquity: be None, but it will have closed its fds in i18n.py:reset_locale in the regular
<CIA-4> ubiquity: frontend case.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3630 lucid/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Signal to the slideshow when the installer is using a right-to-left
<CIA-4> ubiquity: language (LP: #446989).
<wanderer_> hi
<wanderer_> i have question about upstart in 9.10. is it appropriate channel?
<evand> wanderer_: no, please join #upstart
<wanderer_> tnx, will do.
<evand> davmor2: Can you give this a spin: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r168.exe
<davmor2> evand: sure what am I checking it for?
<evand> primarily regression testing
<evand> but if you could also test that amd64 (assuming you have the hardware) selects the right kubuntu image
<evand> that when uninstalled it removes wubi from the windows boot menu
<evand> and that should cover it, I think
<davmor2> evand: seems to be grabbing the right iso kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<evand> great
<rgreening> hey evand, how are things?
<davmor2> evand: seems to be okay installed correctly, just checking removal
<davmor2> no boot menu now so it's gone straight through to vista
<evand> rgreening: not too bad.  Gotta run though
<evand> enjoy your evening
<dr_kludge> preseeding a netboot install of karmic,
<dr_kludge> and the installer repeatedly fails at "download installer components"
<dr_kludge> i'm lost in the logs... can't figure what exactly
<dr_kludge> is causing the failure and why.
<dr_kludge> any help?
<dr_kludge> (logs, error messages, etc. available on request)
<dr_kludge> (and please, if this is the wrong venue to ask for help, redirect to somewhere more useful than google or the ubuntu forums)
<dr_kludge> anyone?  i wish i didn't feel the need to be annoying,
<dr_kludge> but i'm getting desperate.
<dr_kludge> -oops-
<doktorkludge> meh... reset everything to defaults and it worked.
<doktorkludge> nevermind.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-06
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog main-menu.c main-menu.h): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-4> main-menu: cjwatson * r138 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r343 ubuntu/ (32 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 1.81
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r344 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu1
<mpt> evand, do you know of any reason that Firefox would fail to launch if you click either of the hyperlinks in the slideshow while running in an installer-only session (i.e. no gnome-panel etc)?
<evand> mpt: I'm not sure why that would be the case.  All ubiquity does is call sensible-browser http://... as the regular user.
 * evand digs
<davmor2> evand: daft question but during the install only option is there a default browser?
<evand> yes
<davmor2> evand: I'm just wondering if there is a gui browser available if not it might be using w3m in vt
<davmor2> just thinking out loud
<mpt> evand, johnlea told me that he got a bunch of error messages when doing it yesterday. Unfortunately I wasn't there and he didn't report a bug.
<mpt> (To be fair, I guess it's rather difficult to report a bug in that situation.)
<evand> I think I've found the problem - the privilege dropping appears to be failing and firefox is running as root
<evand> on it
<grrrreg> hellp
<grrrreg> (= hello + help)
<grrrreg> I've got two big problems when preseeding Karmic's installation on a dmraid server
<grrrreg> - I have to manually run dmraid -ay even if I have "d-i disk-detect/activate_dmraid boolean true"
<grrrreg> - grub-installer uses grub-pc by default, which does not work with dmraid setups
<grrrreg> I can handle the first problem, but the second one fails the install
<grrrreg> is there a d-i line to choose between grub and grub-pc ?
<evand> grrrreg: set grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy to false.
<grrrreg> thank you so much evand
<evand> sure thing
<grrrreg> more generaly, what's the best way to know all the debconf "conf" for a software ?
<evand> there really isn't, short of looking through all the templates files in the source, or looking at /var/cache/debconf/{config,templates}.dat
<evand> the templates file being in the debian/ directory in the source tree.
<grrrreg> thanks, I'm svn'ing d-i
<grrrreg> I'll check it out
<mozmck> I'm trying to create a custom livecd based on the karmic iso using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mozmck> I need to install a different kernel and the instructions are a little unclear to me.
<mozmck> Can I just install the kernel .deb file I made?
<mozmck> or is there a better place to ask this?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3631 lucid/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Set SUDO_UID and SUDO_GID in ubiquity-dm so ubiquity knows what user
<CIA-4> ubiquity: to drop privileges to (LP: #422254).
<xivulon> evand on 468589, anything we can do to speed it up?
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r169 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/mappings.py): Added traditional chinese to language list (LP: #468457)
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r170 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/frontends/win32/page.py): Default to English if translations are not available (LP: #469131)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-07
<xivulon_> evand please rebuild with 170
<xivulon_> round number :)
<worklez> I'm looking for wubi team, are you here? it seems that grub boot files are missing after update (wubi, ntfs, karmic).
<worklez> it fails like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8260796
<xivulon> hmm looks like last grub update didn't go down well 477104
<xivulon> cjwatson ^
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-08
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r171 trunk/ (data/wubildr.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> wubi: Better embedded grub.cfg, previous version was a workaround for a
<CIA-4> wubi: grub2 bug that didn't allow us to test for the existance of a
<CIA-4> wubi: file. That grub bug (rev 1724) has now been fixed.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-08
<eagles0513875> holstein: i experienced the same symptoms on lucid as well
<holstein> have you tested the memory?
<eagles0513875> memory is fine
<holstein> how about the iso image?
<eagles0513875> gonna try with alternate install
<eagles0513875> iso is fine
<holstein> thats interesting
<holstein> ive installed lucid on a bunch of boxes
<holstein> and havent had anything like that
<eagles0513875> im installing to a 2tb hdd if that makes a world of difference
<eagles0513875> i know for a 2 tb hdd you need gpt enabled in the kernel
<holstein> ive never installed to a HD that size
<holstein> so thats plausible
<holstein> and fits in with the hardware scenario i was thinking
<eagles0513875> holstein: what scenario
<holstein> that its a hardware issue
<eagles0513875> holstein: the funny thing is if i use ubuntu server it installs just fine
<eagles0513875> or even the alternate install works just fine
<holstein> well, not broken hardware
<eagles0513875> so its a problem with ubiquity
<eagles0513875> waiting for alternate cd to be burned
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what graphics card?
<holstein> nvidia?
<eagles0513875> nvidia 8800gt 1gb
<holstein> do you get to a live environment?
<eagles0513875> holstein: i get the live environment
<holstein> who knows
<eagles0513875> this is quite a serious issue though
<eagles0513875> especially since drives larger then 1tb are becoming more common place
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/613964
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613964 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "Nvidia 8800GT - failure to initialize error ?? (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> ^^ anything like that?
<holstein> eagles0513875: im leaning more towards the graphics card
<eagles0513875> nope nothing like that
<holstein> still
<holstein> thats my vote
<eagles0513875> holstein: im trying to do a clean install
<eagles0513875> the nvidia driver wouldnt even be installed at this point off the live cd
<holstein> yup
<eagles0513875> trying the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> see if i have any better luck
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing
<eagles0513875> partitioning lvm atm
<eagles0513875> holstein: :( install hung in installtion of the base system preparing usbutils 94%
<holstein> i guess i would try another hard drive
<holstein> and try and rule that out
<eagles0513875> ya
<holstein> then try a different graphics card
<holstein> and try and rule that out
<eagles0513875> now the graphics card could be an issue :-/
<holstein> thats still my vote
<holstein> i had a via chip
<holstein> i could get to the desktop live
<holstein> and not after install
<eagles0513875> humm
<holstein> i think that was back at intrepid
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> holstein: managed to get it installed
<eagles0513875> there is somethign up with the installer
<eagles0513875> managed to get it installed on a 500gb lvm partition on my 2tb drive
<sosaited> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit via a USB that I prepared via Unetbootin on Windows 7, but after the language selection I get an error saying can't read files from cd. How can I fix this?
<eagles0513875> sosaited: what is the exact error its saying
<sosaited> I don't remember exactly, but it first says reading data from Cdrom, and then it says "There was a problem reading data from cd".
<sosaited> eagles0513875: If I try installing with frugal method, I get can't mount cdrom.
<eagles0513875> frugal method??
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I tried adding "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" before quiet in the menu, but that didn't fix it.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Install from hard drive.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Is there any way when the error is displayed, or before that (Language selection/keyboard selection), to open up some terminal and mount the usb as cd rom?. Or any other way I can fix this. I am using alternate cd btw
<eagles0513875> depending on the hardware you should be able to boot directly off the usb
<sosaited> eagles0513875: The boot works fine., But after selecting the language etc. It gives this error
<eagles0513875> odd i havent seen that im using cd though. having other installation issues which seem to have been fixed
<eagles0513875> sosaited: did you reformat the usb that u created teh bootable install on
<sosaited> Yes I did. I was gong to try Universal boot iso or Multiple ISO boot from pendrive, but I guess those don't work on 1GB drives.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Are you familiar with why Unetbootin creates an "Install" menu and an "Install Ubuntu" Menu?.
<eagles0513875> thats something quite new
<eagles0513875> tbh
<eagles0513875> sosaited: try with a bootable usb of the alternate cd
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Actually I have been searching on internet for a few days, and this seems to be happening to a few others as well. But adding the "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" fixed it for them
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> i got it
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I already have the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> on the unetbootin menu you should be able to specify boot parameters
<sosaited> Yes
<sosaited> By pressing tab
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I did add the cdrom /try command by that
<eagles0513875> type that in there
<eagles0513875> and nothing
<sosaited> I even changed the syslinux.cfg file to add that
<eagles0513875> careful there that could be whats giving you the error
<eagles0513875> the modifications to the syslinux.cfg
<sosaited> eagles0513875: You mean when preparing the usb? Or when the boot menu appears
<eagles0513875> at what point did you modify the syslinux.cfg
<sosaited> eagles0513875: But I tried those after trying everything else
<sosaited> eagles0513875: after I have tried adding the commands manually at boot menu, and tried the hard drive method
<sosaited> eagles0513875: If I try to install via selecting "Install", it tries to configure dhcp and internet and then asks to select archive mirrors..
<eagles0513875> sosaited: what connection u on
<sosaited> It is a cdma usb modem. Will need to configure it via wvdial after install.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: But selecting the "Install Ubuntu" option doesn't give that select mirror options.. it proceeds normally, until the cdrom error
<eagles0513875> no chance for getting on ethernet
<eagles0513875> ahh
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I am afraid not.
<eagles0513875> what if you use the alternate cd
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I am already using alternate cd as I mentioned.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: It is infact a laptop of my friend, and I have to support/guide her on phone.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: When I installed 10.04 on my desktop from karmic and unetbootin, I used to get the same cdrom problem with desktop cd. I had to use the alternate one .. and manally add casper and iso stuff commands to grub
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> im not sure sosaited
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Is there any way to pull up a command/terminal when the install begins or when that error apears?
<sosaited> Some people have wrote pressing F6 would do it., but it didn't in this case.
<eagles0513875> try ctrl alt f6
<sosaited> eagles0513875: If a terminal does appear, can you tell some command that will mount the usb or the hard drive root (in case of installing from hard drive ) as the cdrom?
<eagles0513875> for starters why are you installing of the laptop hard drive
<sosaited> Because a cd-r is not available. (and in my personal experience the ones normall found here are so low-quality that 3 of them gave errors when I tried to install 10.04 )
<sosaited> eagles0513875: So either installing from hard drive or usb is the only choice
<eagles0513875> sosaited: usb or cd only choices
<eagles0513875> are you trying to isntall kubuntu or ubuntu
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Actually cd is not a choice right now, but might have to use it if all else fails.
<sosaited> eagles0513875: Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ask in ubuntu they could probably help ya m ore then i
<sosaited> eagles0513875: I have been trying my luck in ubuntu.. but no one seems to know what to do
<sosaited> eagles0513875: This seems similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9981954&postcount=6
<sosaited> He got it installed if he tried 10.04.
<eagles0513875> humm
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1377 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Fix Ubuntu boot splash images to use 640x480, since otherwise they often
<CIA-4> debian-installer: end up being tiled.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4430 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.48ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: base-installer 1.113ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.35ubuntu1, clock-setup
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 0.104ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.80ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.80ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: netcfg 1.56ubuntu1, partconf 1.34, partman-auto 93ubuntu1, partman-base
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 145ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 67ubuntu1, partman-basicmethods 45,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-btrfs 3, partman-ext3 60ubuntu1, partman-jfs 31,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4431 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): Install new files from apt-setup 1:0.48ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4432 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorganise changelog slightly
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4433 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.0
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1378 ubuntu/build/README: drop duplication caused by merge
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1379 ubuntu/build/boot/x86/ (58 files in 2 dirs): update help.xml for build/boot/x86/*.txt changes
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1380 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu1
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey, random question ... in the server installer, the question asking about a proxy;  could we first silently check if it appears that a proxy might be needed, before asking the question?
<cjwatson> we do
<cjwatson> sort of
<cjwatson> only really regarding network configuration though.  the problem with doing more is that you ought to wait for a timeout
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, okay;  so naively i was just thinking a simple wget against something fairly static, with a known value in the file (like md5sums or something)
<ev> wget> for what it's worth, we do this already in ubiquity for determining whether you're online: http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html
<kirkland> ev: sweet
<kirkland> ev: i figured we have to do something along those lines for the timezone determination
<kirkland> ev: i was just wondering if we could ride that to make a smarter guess about the proxy config
<cjwatson> you can't rely on anything from tzsetup
<cjwatson> in many cases it is called after mirror selection, and uses the proxy value itself
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay;  what package do you want the server tasksel bug against?
<cjwatson> "the server tasksel bug"?
<cjwatson> wasn't that the one I asked you to file on tasksel? :)
<cjwatson> we used to try to do something like what you're suggesting for the proxy.  I removed it a while back because it caused problems: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/choose-mirror/ubuntu/revision/576
<cjwatson> if you want it back, it needs a very short timeout and I need a promise that people aren't going to harass me with bugs when the timeout is a second or two wrong for their crappy slow network. :-)
<cjwatson> it's easier in ubiquity because the UI can update itself dynamically in response to things coming back from the network - that isn't possible with debconf
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, sorry, i must have missed your response about tasksel;  doing that now
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> I spent a while staring at the code diff but it didn't seem anything obvious
<cjwatson> and the cdebconf db was as I expected
<kirkland> cjwatson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/672755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672755 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 10.10 server default install doesn't install the ubuntu-server tasksel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> kirkland: ta
<kirkland> cjwatson: poke me when/if you need some testing or debugging;  happy to help
<cjwatson> hopefully it'll show in kvm when I have a minute
<kirkland> cjwatson: as for the proxy one, how long was the wait when people were complaining?
<cjwatson> I don't remember, sorry
<cjwatson> you have the code though :)
<cjwatson> I think it needs to be under 10s, at the absolute outside, and I'm not even sure about that
 * kirkland checks
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, i was thinking 2 or 3 seconds tops
<cjwatson> I suspect that in many cases that will false-negative, but anything longer would be too annoying
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed;  in the false-negative case, they're no worse than they are now
<cjwatson> if you send a branch with a 3s delay (pref cleaner than that old code from Fabio), I'd merge it
<kirkland> cjwatson: in the true-positive case, though, we're leaps and bounds better
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<cjwatson> of course, this is assuming that the proxy isn't cheaper than going direct ...
<cjwatson> I've been in network environments like that
<cjwatson> you got punitively charged for not going through the proxy
<cjwatson> probably can't win 'em all, but do remember that kind of thing
<kirkland> cjwatson: can you shed some light on "pref cleaner" ?  b/c I'm tempted to assume that the old way worked, and just add --wait=3 to that wget
<kirkland>         asprintf(&command, "wget --wait=3 -q http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/%s/Release -O - | grep ^Suite: | cut -d' ' -f 2", PREFERRED_DISTRIBUTION);
<kirkland> cjwatson: as for being cheaper, yes, I use a proxy quite often (approx) to make my installs go faster, but I always preseed those
<kirkland> cjwatson: i guess i see
<kirkland> cjwatson: a lot of the gorp surrounding that shouldn't really be necessary
<kirkland> cjwatson: and i'm totally wrong about --wait
<kirkland> cjwatson: i need --timeout=seconds
<cjwatson> needs to be -T, busybox wget doesn't have --timeout
<cjwatson> I don't recall about cleanliness exactly, I just remember thinking that the code was messy and I wouldn't be sorry to nuke it
<cjwatson> I suspect the popen(blah | cut) may have offended my sensibilities
<cjwatson> shouldn't be needed if you use ev's URL instead
<cjwatson> I think there might even be a function in libd-i to help
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-09
<NCommander> cjwatson: just to confirm, you don't have a copy of the spice seed notes, right? (I think I pinged you already on this, but I can't remember)
<supasamurai> hello, is there any nice app that installs a bootable ubuntu installer from a mac?
<supasamurai> uh, from a mac onto a usb stick, I mean, to be booted on an i386 netbook w/o a cd drive?
<supasamurai> or just some way of verifying a current USB stick to see if it's going to boot and fixing potential problems without having to actually try to boot from it?
<supasamurai> am I talking to myself?
<cjwatson> NCommander: sorry, I don't
<NCommander> cjwatson: damn it. Seems the notes drops into a gobby crack. I'm hoping we can get audio logs, but I'm thinking this spec si probably going to be delayed for awhile until I can rebuild the spec by memory
<ev> grep fail.  What's the current state of affairs with respect to avoiding replaying the journal? I'm adding the preserve home option to partman-auto and I want to be sure I'm not doing that when mounting.  I recall the blockdev --setro trick, but that seems to be long gone.  Equally, norecovery seems to be filesystem-specific.
<cjwatson> coincidence: I'm *just* in the process of preparing a Debian busybox upload including blockdev --setro
<ev> wow, crazy
<cjwatson> you should lurk on #debian-boot@oftc :-)
<ev> so that os-prober patch is the preferred method
<cjwatson> yeah, putting all the pieces together for that now
<ev> ugh, more irc networks.  But sure, I really should
<ev> on it now
<ev> damn oftc and its 3+ character nick requirement
<Mjolinor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall I am trying to install using the instruciton there, problem is I am not using usb or optical, I have neither. I do have an ubuntu install on sda and hte disk I want to install on as sdb
<Mjolinor> no istrucitnos I can find for doing that. Any links please
<Mjolinor> before the computer goes out hte window
<cjwatson> Mjolinor: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html maybe?  (specifically, "Preparing Files for Hard Disk Booting" and the following links)
<highvoltage> cjwatson: graphical d-i is now in ubuntu!? awesome!!!
<cjwatson> not currently planning to attempt to squeeze it onto our CDs, mind
<cjwatson> but presumably a flavour could select it if they wanted - they'd then take on primary responsibility for QAing it.  or you can use it with netboot
<highvoltage> that's a good improvement :)
<Mjolinor> hmm, thanks for that but I replace dhte motherboard, its now AMD64, the install on the existing IDE is i386 and hte new sata has nothign on
<cjwatson> well, you can download the amd64 files instead
<cjwatson> make the obvious change to the URL
<Mjolinor> I have them, the mini.iso
<Mjolinor> I can extract it and copy it to the new sata disk
<Mjolinor> I think all i need to do is install grub on the new sata disk when I am booted form the ide disk
<Mjolinor> which si wher eI am stuck right now
<cjwatson> simply extracting the mini.iso doesn't give you an Ubuntu installation
<Mjolinor> I need a boot MBR, which i SHOULD HAVE with the install-mbr command and I need grub to point where it shoudl
<cjwatson> but if you just extracted mini.iso and copied that, as you said, then all you have is the installere
<cjwatson> *installer
<Mjolinor> yup
<Mjolinor> I need to read soemwheat
<Mjolinor> I think I need to chroot after amkign the new fiel system, seems a lot of work when everythign is there and working :)
<cjwatson> errr
<cjwatson> slow down
<cjwatson> in fact, stop
<Mjolinor> :)
<cjwatson> it would be easier to modify the bootloader configuration that you're using to boot from the IDE disk, to point to the vmlinuz and initrd.gz extracted from the mini.iso
<cjwatson> use that to boot into the installer
<Mjolinor> ok
<cjwatson> the URL I gave above goes to instructions for this
<cjwatson> you should extract them to your filesystem on the IDE disk, not to something you've created on the SATA disk
<Mjolinor> so basically put initrd and hte kernel into the boot foleder of hte ide and edit grub to use it
<cjwatson> into anywhere grub can read from, doesn't have to be /boot, but yes
<Mjolinor> ok
<cjwatson> make sure you don't overwrite the ones you're actually booting your existing system from
<Mjolinor> tyhat should start hte installer on the ide disk and the installer will ask me where I want to install
<Mjolinor> sounds like a plan :)
<Mjolinor> results shortly :)
<Mjolinor> Installer started :) whoopedoop
<Mjolinor> that was close, the installed swapped my sda sdb round, nearly did the wrong one :)
<cjwatson> disk ordering is effectively random, try not to rely on it
<cjwatson> depends on things like module load order, bus probe order, etc.
<Mjolinor> thankfully I didn't
<cjwatson> you have backups anyway, right? ;-)
<Mjolinor> hmm
<Mjolinor> I refuse to comment on that
<cjwatson> wise move
<Mjolinor> why did I not think of doing it this way, I have been rakcing my brains on it for hours
<Mjolinor> its really easy, at lest with my version of grub, from what i remmeebr I cant edit the menu.lst file on the new one that wil  be installed but Im sure I will get used to it
<cjwatson> you shouldn't edit grub.cfg in GRUB 2 directly, because it's autogenerated, but you can edit /etc/default/grub or the files in /etc/grub.d/
<cjwatson> (and then run update-grub)
<cjwatson> the problem with menu.lst was that it was both an input and an output file, and the scripting required to make it all hang together was fiendishly complicated, kept going wrong, and was fundamentally impossible to fix properly
<Mjolinor> hmm not looking good right now, stuck at 33% on the formatting and my keyboard leds are all flashing
<cjwatson> keyboard lights flashing means that the kernel has crashed
<Mjolinor> not such a good start then :)
<cjwatson> if you really did reformat the correct disk, you should be able to try again
<Mjolinor> i wil
<cjwatson> I can't generally help with kernel problems though
<Mjolinor> if I did the wrong disk then I am sure I have a plethora of other old ides with ubuntu on
<Mjolinor> same again :(
<cjwatson> switch to alt-f4 when the formatting starts, and see if you get any useful messages there just before the crash
<Mjolinor> I will reboot off the ide properly and manually partition and format
<cjwatson> just to check, which mini.iso did you use?  netboot?
<cjwatson> you could try the netboot mini.iso from a different version of Ubuntu
<cjwatson> anyway, done for the night I think
<Mjolinor> I wil check that too, I thought it was the amd64 one but I will get it again to be sure
<Mjolinor> th\anks for the help
<Mjolinor> not sure if I should use ext 4 rather than ext3
<Mjolinor> any input?
<Mjolinor> seems to be away now, installing base system. I formatted it before I ran the installer
<cjwatson> netboot and amd64 are different categories
<cjwatson> saying "it's not netboot, it's amd64" doesn't make sense because there is an amd64 netboot image :-)
<Mjolinor> ok
<Mjolinor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Mjolinor> I used hta tone
<Mjolinor> seems to be OK now
<cjwatson> netboot, by the looks of things.  ok
<Mjolinor> hmm select adn install software step failed
<cjwatson> alt-f4 should have logs, and did you follow whatever instructions were on that wiki page regarding kernel parameters to pass from grub?
<Mjolinor> :)
<Mjolinor> nope
<Mjolinor> Ill read about it if it doesnt work
<Mjolinor> i ran it again and jsut deselected the extra apckages I had chosen
<Mjolinor> seems OK :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-10
<Mjolinor> can anyone tell me what hte restricted drivers manager is called so that I can install it?
<Mjolinor> jockey :)
<ev> I wonder if there's any value in doing some caching in the ubiquity build, specifically the keyboard maps generation.
<Mjolinor> I have / as /dev/sda1, is this set root=(hd0,1)
<Mjolinor> I cant make any sense at all out of the fiels in /etc/grub.d
<Mjolinor> according to http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId706228 that page
<cjwatson> probably, but with multiple disks there's no guarantee that grub's disk ordering (hd0, hd1) corresponds to Linux's (sda, sdb), which is why there are also 'search' commands with UUIDs in there
<Mjolinor> I should hav ea line saying "set root=(hdX,Y) but there are nonoe in that file
<cjwatson> if you have an existing grub.cfg stanza referring to sda1, then copy bits out of that ...
<cjwatson> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html <- official manual including a configuration reference
<Mjolinor> I have messed with this new grub before and always gone back to the old one , it was so easy
<Mjolinor> its really complicated now
<cjwatson> that's not very motivating for me to help
<Mjolinor> its getting much windows like with bloat and all is ubuntu
<cjwatson> that's even less motivating
<Mjolinor> :)
<Mjolinor> sorry
<Mjolinor> crabby
<Mjolinor> main problem is that I got the instal;l on last night adn started adding things like firefox etc but synaptic crashed installing firefox
<Mjolinor> and since then nothign will run in  a stable mamnner at all, it jsut crashes randomly so if I start a command window it will jsut disappear at random and I have to open another
<Mjolinor> really frustrating
<Mjolinor> so I thought I will start again, now that my new disk boots I will stick mini.iso on that and point grub at it
<cjwatson> I don't know what that would be - we only really deal with initial installation here, although as it happens I also do bootloader work so I ought to be able to help with that
<Mjolinor> I am jsut trying to get
<Mjolinor> #!/bin/sh -e
<Mjolinor> echo "newgrub"
<Mjolinor> cat << EOF
<Mjolinor> menuentry "Tinstaller" {
<Mjolinor> set root=(hd0,1)
<Mjolinor> linux /mini/linux
<Mjolinor> initrd /mini/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> do you only have one disk in the machine right now, or do you still have the IDE disk there?
<Mjolinor> }
<Mjolinor> EOF
<Mjolinor> that into the menus, as far as I have read that is correct but when I run grub update I dont get hte newgrub message
<Mjolinor> I disconnected the ide disk
<cjwatson> you probably forgot to make that script executable.  chmod +x
<Mjolinor> no
<Mjolinor> it is executable
<cjwatson> where are you expecting that message to appear?
<Mjolinor> either my set root is wrong or there is soemthign else wrong with that file but I cant see anything
<cjwatson> the way you've written it, it will go into the configuration file
<Mjolinor> when I run update-grub
<cjwatson> try  echo "newgrub" >&2
<cjwatson> also, what did you call the file in /etc/grub.d/ ?
<Mjolinor> 15_installer
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> also you know that you'll only get one shot at running the installer if you do it this way?  since once you partition it'll overwrite the installer
<Mjolinor> ?
<Mjolinor> if I reboot you mean
<cjwatson> you have the installer on a disk that you're planning to repartition and overwrite, as I understand it ...
<cjwatson> I meant what I said :-)
<Mjolinor> I wont reboot until I see that message when I run update_grub
<Mjolinor> no
<Mjolinor> I am not planning to repartition, I am planning to overwrite on the same partition because I htink that some packages ahve not installed coorectly in the early days
<cjwatson> well, same thing, the installation will reformat that partition which will remove /mini/linux and /mini/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> so you only get one shot
<Mjolinor> and that is why things are crashing out in X
<Mjolinor> no particular thing, jsut anythign I run is not stable
<Mjolinor> it will not refpormat if I tell it not to
<cjwatson> true, if you take special care in the partitioner then you can manage it
<Mjolinor> it woudlnt format anyway last time, I had to preapre the aprtition before I ran the instlaler
<cjwatson> as long as you're aware that you need to
<cjwatson> anyway: try the change I suggested to your grub.d script
<Mjolinor> and I ended up not using the amd64 as it woudlnt work, it get bombing out so I went back tot he normal 32 bit one, that installed first time
<Mjolinor> thats an ikmprovement, at least it is reading the file for sure
<Mjolinor> syntax error :)
<cjwatson> ?
<Mjolinor> #!/bin/sh -e
<Mjolinor> echo "newgrub" > &2
<Mjolinor> cat << EOF
<Mjolinor> menuentry "installer" {
<Mjolinor> set root=(hd0,1)
<Mjolinor> linux /mini/linux
<Mjolinor> initrd /mini/initrd.gz
<Mjolinor> }
<Mjolinor> EOF
<cjwatson> >&2
<cjwatson> not > &2
<cjwatson> important to copy exactly
<Mjolinor> :)
<Mjolinor> I copied it from the web page, not your text
<Mjolinor> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId706228
<Mjolinor> that web page
<Mjolinor> anyway, it worked so reboot time
<cjwatson> BTW, you could just have added to the end of /etc/grub.d/40_custom and saved the effort of writing a script
<Mjolinor> back in a bit, hopefully, thanks
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I can't control what third-party web pages advise - sometimes their advice isn't ideal
<Mjolinor> I thought that but I dont like to mess with the ones that are on if I dont know what I am doing
<Mjolinor> which I usually dont
<cjwatson> 40_custom is explicitly there for you to edit
<Mjolinor> fingers crooseed :)
<Mjolinor> bye
<cjwatson> precisely because it's easier than writing a new script
<Mjolinor> that worked :)
<Mjolinor> now I will try to fix the crashing without re installing :)
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r855 lucid-proposed/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-4> grub-installer: Install GRUB to the SATA RAID or multipath device when /boot is on such
<CIA-4> grub-installer: a device, rather than installing to the first hard disk (LP: #603854).
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r856 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu11.1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-11
<dlynes_laptop> How do you disable the splash screen?  I need to be able to interact with the installer, but the throb bar/splash screen is preventing me from seeing the console that is doing the install.
<charlie-tca> dlynes_laptop: edit the menu line and remove "quiet splash" from it
<dlynes_laptop> charlie-tca, and that gets rid of the throb bar?  I thought that was only for the png splash screen supported by the kernel?
<cjwatson> err.  that's a confusing question.  when the installer is running, the splash screen is normally not there
<charlie-tca> You can get the line on-screen from the installer menu by hitting F6 ESC
<cjwatson> so I don't understand what your environment could be
<cjwatson> perhaps I don't understand which splash screen you're referring to
 * charlie-tca is confused, too
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, my installer is a two-part install....it's a large enough install that ubuntu can't seem to complete all of it during the initial pxe boot install, so I have some additional install that happens the first time the gui boots up
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, on 9.04 it remained in the console until the install finished, and then ran startx to boot into the gui
<cjwatson> so you're referring to the splash screen that's the Ubuntu logo with dots underneath it, or similar?
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, exactly! :)
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, with the moving dots
<cjwatson> then what charlie-tca said should be correct (though removing 'quiet' is probably unnecessary).  that splash screen isn't supported by the kernel, it's done in userspace
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, yeah...that's what I figured
<cjwatson> that said, you may need something a bit more sophisticated depending on how much you're doing with the console
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, is it actually a process that gets run, that I can just kill?
<cjwatson> yes, plymouth, but better to stop it cleanly
<cjwatson> try without 'splash' first and see what happens
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, you mean 'kill plymouthd'?
<cjwatson> I mean try without 'splash' first and see what happens. :-)
<dlynes_laptop> Oh, ok
<dlynes_laptop> thanks
<cjwatson> not prepared to venture more until you've tried that
<dlynes_laptop> ok..
<cjwatson> when you run without 'splash', plymouth is still running, but passes boot messages through
<cjwatson> (it's basically doing multiplexing)
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work, it would be best to run 'plymouth quit'
<cjwatson> generally if you can try to avoid killing processes that's cleanere
<cjwatson> *cleaner
<dwhitehead> just encountered an issue with 10.04 upgrade and mysql... won't work now
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, yeah...I only need this for the first boot
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, after the first boot, I'm fine to have plymouth run
<cjwatson> dwhitehead: I'm afraid we do initial installations here, not upgrades.  try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server?
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, actually....this is the current append line:          append ramdisk_size=14984 locale=en_CA console-setup/layoutcode=en_CA netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg_gethostname= url=http://preseed.ubuntu.com/preseed-lucid-station-installer.cfg vga=normal initrd=lucid-station-installer/i386/initrd.gz --
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, erm...nvm....it's not using that at this point...it's already past that point
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, I guess as part of my preseed late_command, I should modify the grub2 configs to modify the plymouth out of there?
<cjwatson> more likely, you'd need to run 'plymouth quit' at the start of your second-stage installer commands
<cjwatson> thinking about it, running without 'splash' probably won't actually help much, sorry
<cjwatson> but just telling plymouth to go away should be straightforward
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, Ok, because I just tried the 'plymouth quit' command, and I'm left with a black screen....no text on it...is that normal?
<cjwatson> well, I'm expecting that you would be running your second-stage installer code after that, and that it will put something on the console ...
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, trying that now, thanks
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, btw...is the 10.04 installer supposed to take considerably longer than the 9.04 install?
<cjwatson> ext4 is known to slow things down somewhat sometimes
<cjwatson> long story
<dlynes_laptop> Oh...why was it chosen as the default, then?
<dlynes_laptop> Or is it faster after everything's installed and you're only writing data?
<cjwatson> again, long story :)  dpkg is kind of a worst case for it due to the things it has to do to be absolutely reliable
<dlynes_laptop> ah
<dlynes_laptop> Anyways...I seem to be getting the 2nd stage installer on tty7 now, and a blinking cursor about 8 lines down on a completely black screen on tty1
<dlynes_laptop> tty2 through tty6 seem to be what you would normally expect
<cjwatson> it's possible you may need to explicitly chvt after quitting plymouth
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, yeah...I'm on a limited timeline today, though....so I'm skipping the 2nd stage install for now, and doing it manually, instead
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, it was working very well for 9.04, but completely fubar with 10.04 (and I'm guessing 10.1 as well)
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, it seemed to work for 9.1 as well, but 9.1 was a bust for us because of nfs mounts over pxe boot not working so well
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, it's something i'm going to have to address in 10.04 now, so when I figure it out, i'll be sending script patches and a bug report onto launchpad.net
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, thanks for the tip about chvt, though...I will try that on Monday
<Riddell> what's the best way to create an ubuntu bootable usb stick from non-ubuntu linux?
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, btw, I'm guessing ubuntu has a limited number of tasksels you can do in the preseed?
<dlynes_laptop> Riddell, Same way as you create it from ubuntu linux?
<Riddell> dlynes_laptop: so "create usb-creator packages for suse" then "use usb-creator" ?
<dlynes_laptop> Riddell, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/
<dlynes_laptop> Riddell, distribution independent, that way
<dlynes_laptop> Riddell, afaik, usb-creator only works if you're running ubuntu
<dlynes_laptop> Riddell, but, i'm not an expert, either
<cjwatson> dlynes_laptop: theoretically you should be able to select as many packages as you like
<cjwatson> dlynes_laptop: maybe you're running into a command-line length limit or something, if you tried to install a truly enormous number
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, that's what i thought, but 9.04 seemed to cut me off after so many packages
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, i was installing an enormous number, but they were all one per line
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, was installing a bunch of drivers, network management/diagnostic tools, software development tools and software development libraries
<cjwatson> yeah, but they all go onto one giant apt-get install line in the end
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, ah...so how do you get around that, then?
<cjwatson> file a bug with logs and I'll look at it
<dlynes_laptop> How do I get logs of it?
<cjwatson> after it fails, hit the go-back button until you get to the main menu, and select "save debug logs"
<cjwatson> or you can switch to alt-f2, run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', and then you have scp
<dlynes_laptop> cjwatson, this is in the console installer?  or the gui installer?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog is the important one
<cjwatson> console
<dlynes_laptop> Ok, thanks....much appreciated
<cjwatson> the GUI installer doesn't have tasksel
<dlynes_laptop> I will include the preseed config file as well
<dlynes_laptop> Again...don't know if i'll get it on there today, or not....but by Monday for sure
<dlynes_laptop> Btw...if we have a support contract with Canonical, can we get packages backported, such as wireshark 1.4?
<cjwatson> I don't know the answer to that - you'd have to ask your support contact
<cjwatson> development and support are fairly separate, except for escalated bugs and the like
<dlynes_laptop> ah...ok
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-12
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/99638/ <-- the heading is a bit weird...
<twb> That's lucid d-i netboot with priority/low and network-console.
<cjwatson> twb: yeah, there are a few bugs like that, please file it on base-installer
<cjwatson> the title doesn't get reliably restored when there are nested confmodules
<cjwatson> on second thoughts I suppose it might be a cdebconf bug.  either way
<twb> cjwatson: btw, I asked a question on #debian-boot that you might know the answer to
<cjwatson> answered
<twb> ty
<twb> Another thing I don't understand is why in debian-daily I do "vga=ask", pick 1280x1024-8, and it works -- but if I do the same in lucid, the whole image is smushed (unreadably) into the top inch or so of the screen.
<twb> I mean, it's not like the DDC signal has changed.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-13
<Chaos_Zero> ...hello?
<Chaos_Zero> hello?
<Chaos_Zero> hello?
<Randum_Joe> Zero, you are posting, but there doesn't seem to be anyone else here.
<Chaos_Zero> i was redirected here
<Chaos_Zero> it seems dead though
<Randum_Joe> Yeah, I saw.   I used the same "join" command just to try it out.
<Randum_Joe> Yeah.  My first time here.  Don't know how to do anything.
<Chaos_Zero> yeah
<Chaos_Zero> me too
<Chaos_Zero> im usually in the windows channel
<cjwatson> please see the topic
<cjwatson> specifically the first section
<Chaos_Zero> cjwatson
<Chaos_Zero> any idea how to install onto a SCSI drive?
<cjwatson> shouldn't need to do anything special, it should just work
<Chaos_Zero> well, it does not see it
<cjwatson> then that's a bug, and it probably won't be straightforward
<cjwatson> please report it through the bug tracker
<Chaos_Zero> i am wondering if its possible to add the luinux driver onto my install USB drive to get it to work
<cjwatson> generally speaking, we include all the drivers we have
<cjwatson> particularly for things like disks
<cjwatson> which Ubuntu installation CD are you using?
<Chaos_Zero> well this one is a controller thats only found in one computer
<Chaos_Zero> so maybe you don't have it
<cjwatson> you mean it's a controller you're developing?
<cjwatson> what's its PCI id?
<Chaos_Zero> no, but its not an expansioon card
<cjwatson> where were you going to get the Linux driver from?
<Chaos_Zero> its a onboard SAS controller for the ibm xseries 366 server
<Chaos_Zero> not very common , i guess
<cjwatson> we certainly have some SAS drivers
<Chaos_Zero> from the IBM website
<cjwatson> if you download a binary driver, it likely won't match our kernel
<cjwatson> if you know where the source is, then give me a pointer and I can probably look up whether we already have it
<Chaos_Zero> one sec
<cjwatson> also, installation logs always help
<Chaos_Zero> ahh i cant copy paste this so its going to take a long time to type
<cjwatson> specifically /var/log/syslog
<Chaos_Zero> www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=migr-61228&brandind=5000008
<Chaos_Zero> does that look any good>?
<cjwatson> Our apologies
<cjwatson> There is a problem retrieving the document migr-61228.
<Chaos_Zero> ahh
<Chaos_Zero> how about this
<Chaos_Zero> http://tinyurl.com/2fazomz
<Chaos_Zero> any good now?
<Chaos_Zero> are you still there?
<cjwatson> IRC is asynchronous.  Do not do the "are you still there?" thing.
<cjwatson> I was reading, which takes actual time and stuff
<cjwatson> goodness.  is this really an out-of-tree SAS driver?  that's pretty poor of Adaptec
<Chaos_Zero> so......is their a way thay ou can just put the driver on the usb drive like a normal person to use it?
<Chaos_Zero> one of the folders maybe?
<cjwatson> the built-in aic94xx driver should already handle this drive, as far as I can see
<cjwatson> this looks like an obsolete driver to me
<Chaos_Zero> the system is from 2003, i believe
<Chaos_Zero> but its still a nice machine
<cjwatson> no, that's not what I mean
<cjwatson> I think it's pretty unlikely the source on that web page would work unmodified with a modern kernel
<cjwatson> that driver source dates from 2005 - that's an eternity ago in kernel terms
<Chaos_Zero> in all seriousness, i have no idea what you are talking about
<cjwatson> forget about putting that driver on a USB drive.  it won't work
<cjwatson> can I see your installation logs?
<Chaos_Zero> i have it up over there asking me which disk to partition
<cjwatson> which Ubuntu installation image are you using?
<Chaos_Zero> the one i want is not there
<Chaos_Zero> will logs really help, and what do i do to get them
<cjwatson> if I didn't think they might help, I would not have asked for them
<cjwatson> which Ubuntu installation image are you using?
<cjwatson> I need to know the answer to this question
<Chaos_Zero> ubuntu-10/04/1-server 32 bit
<cjwatson> thank you
<Chaos_Zero> those slashes were supposed to be dots
<cjwatson> press go back until you reach the installer main menu.  select "save debug logs".  I need syslog
<Chaos_Zero> what do i do with it after its saves
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> upload it there, tell me the URL
<Chaos_Zero> uhh
<Chaos_Zero> its not connected to the internet now
<cjwatson> "save debug logs" provides you with ways to copy the log to a different machine
<Chaos_Zero> i guess because "floppy" is the only option-it cant just use the rewritable USB drive thats right there-i will have to break out the usb floppy
<Chaos_Zero> this is officially more trouble then its worth, and im telling it to that dam guy that tole me about this os
<Chaos_Zero> believe it or not, windows saw the drive
<Chaos_Zero> thanks for trying to help, i guess
<cjwatson> you can hit alt-f2, figure out where the rewritable drive is in the filesystem, and cp /var/log/syslog to it
<cjwatson> I'm trying to help, at 3 in the morning, so I'd appreciate it if you didn't do the whole "more trouble than it's worth" thing
<cjwatson> bit of a slap in the face
<Chaos_Zero> why are you trying to give support at 3 in the morning
<cjwatson> because I was up anyway and you looked confused
<Chaos_Zero> well im a windows user, but i loved CD knoppix, it has saved me many times, but i do not understand who thought that MAYBE you would miss ONE DRIVER
<Chaos_Zero> to not have some option to select a driver from a floppy or cd or something during installation
<cjwatson> there is such an option, but it only helps you if you actually have a working drive
<cjwatson> driver
<Chaos_Zero> at least in advanced options or something?
<cjwatson> which you don't - the driver from that ibm web page won't work
<Chaos_Zero> i said i did
<Chaos_Zero> i know you think its "old" but it works
<cjwatson> it works with old kernels
<Chaos_Zero> at least, the windoze 2003 server one worked for windows server 2003
<cjwatson> it dates from 2005
<cjwatson> it will not work with any remotely current version of Linux
<Chaos_Zero> how will installation logs help in finding the correct driver?
<cjwatson> also, as far as I can see, we *do* have a driver for this drive, so the reason I'm asking for installation logs is that it's possible that it's some other problem
<Chaos_Zero> you mean the controller, not the drive itself. right?
<Chaos_Zero> im not sure which drive model is actually there
<cjwatson> controller, yes
<Chaos_Zero> ok what do i have to type in the mounted file systme box again..
<cjwatson> which box?
<Chaos_Zero> save logs>mounted file system
<cjwatson> one moment
<Chaos_Zero> you said something  before
<cjwatson> how did you create this USB stick?
<Chaos_Zero> with the universal usb boot thingy
<cjwatson> instructions in the installation guide on help.ubuntu.com, or something different?
<Chaos_Zero> the offical ones yyes
<cjwatson> oh, "Startup Disk Creator"?
<cjwatson> I think you want to type "/cdrom" then, slightly confusingly
<cjwatson> should probably turn that into a select list ...
<Chaos_Zero> u,
<Chaos_Zero> i mean um
<Chaos_Zero> its a USB drive
<Chaos_Zero> not a cd
<cjwatson> I know it's not a CD, take my word for it
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<cjwatson> that's why I said "slightly confusingly"
<cjwatson> it's /cdrom for legacy reasons, in the installer it really means "installation source"
<Chaos_Zero> the directory /cdrom does not exist
<cjwatson> try /hd-media then
<Chaos_Zero> nope
<cjwatson> err, that's really weird, that sounds like the installer failed to find its own USB stick after it got up and running
<Chaos_Zero> are like..regular people supposed to know this stuff?
<cjwatson> you're running into a bug, you shouldn't be hitting this stuff
<cjwatson> no, they aren't supposed to know this.
<Chaos_Zero> no it didnt actually as a list of drives to install to it lists itself...lol fail
<cjwatson> sarcasm will make me give up and go to bed :)
<Chaos_Zero> that wasent sarcasm
<cjwatson> er, wait, so what drives are listed?
<Chaos_Zero> im serious thats the disk that shows - 2 gb cruzer...
<Chaos_Zero> for some reason it says its an SCSI device
<cjwatson> yeah, whatever, practically everything goes through the SCSI layer these days
<Chaos_Zero> it used to be more..special..lol
<cjwatson> so did you try to do anything in the partitioner?
<Chaos_Zero> but yeah, it knows its there
<Chaos_Zero> just being annoying is all
<cjwatson> what is the entire text of the line in the partitioner screen for the USB disk?
<Chaos_Zero> hold on..
<Chaos_Zero> SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 2.0 GB Sandisk Cruzer
<Chaos_Zero> and then below that
<cjwatson> are there any lines below that for partitions?
<Chaos_Zero> #1 primary 2.0 GB  B   FAT32
<cjwatson> ok.  press Alt-F2, then press Enter to get a shell.  run 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'.  assuming that works, run 'cp /var/log/syslog /mnt/', then 'umount /mnt'.
<cjwatson> (I'm too tired to figure out what happened to the installer menus, and the command line is easier to deal with remotely than the menu system when I don't really know the exact state)
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<Chaos_Zero> it takes forever to do these things when you have to walk back and fourth
<Chaos_Zero> now what
<cjwatson> that should have made a file 'syslog' on your USB stick
<cjwatson> unless there were any error messages
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<cjwatson> put that file on paste.ubuntu.com or somewhere else where I can see it
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<Chaos_Zero> it did
<cjwatson> ok, where is it?
<cjwatson> the idea with paste.ubuntu.com is that you upload a file and then it gives you a URL which you paste into IRC
<Chaos_Zero> hey im back
<Chaos_Zero> it disconnected me
<cjwatson> 03:35 <cjwatson> the idea with paste.ubuntu.com is that you upload a file and then it gives you a URL which you paste into IRC
<cjwatson> assuming that's where you put the log
<Chaos_Zero> what
<Chaos_Zero> the log
<Chaos_Zero> uhh
<Chaos_Zero> well i cant paste into irc because my irc computer is...dos
<Chaos_Zero> but
<Chaos_Zero> i can type it i guess
<cjwatson> the URL is really short, you can just retype it
<Chaos_Zero> ok so for my name i guess it does not mateter
<Chaos_Zero> and for the content i copy in the sysinfo file?
<Chaos_Zero> opened in..notepad?
<cjwatson> however you want to do it.  I haven't used Windows in over ten years, don't look to me for advice on that :)
<Chaos_Zero> well theirs nowhere on the site you directed me to to actually upload a file
<cjwatson> you copy it into the text box
<Chaos_Zero> so basically im asking is you just get the text value from the file and paste it in
<cjwatson> or use your own website if you likke
<cjwatson> I really don't care
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<Chaos_Zero> its
<Chaos_Zero> paste.ubuntu.com/531007
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> (there'll be a short delay, but I think I have some idea what's happening)
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<cjwatson> the driver is there, and it is detecting your drive, but it's missing a firmware file
<cjwatson> cheap-and-cheerful solution will be for me to extract the firmware file for you, put it somewhere, you can put it somewhere where that machine can fetch it if you need to, and then there's a command you can run to fetch it and put it in the right place
<Chaos_Zero> sounds..not healthy
<Chaos_Zero> cant i just put it on te boot usb drive
<cjwatson> I stand more chance of getting this right first try
<Chaos_Zero> do i need to burn an enitre cd for one  fireward file
<cjwatson> no
<Chaos_Zero> fireward..lol
<Chaos_Zero> this keyboard
<Chaos_Zero> augh
<cjwatson> much easier to get it from the network, for a 4am solution.  you do have some networking on this machine, from the logs.  you said it can't see the internet?  can it see some internal web server or something?
<Chaos_Zero> um
<cjwatson> I'm checking first whether the fact that the firmware is missing from the installer is fixed in a later version of Ubuntu
<Chaos_Zero> literally its just not plugged in because ill have to disconnect the internet to plug it in
<Chaos_Zero> or ironically i could disconnect this machine
<Chaos_Zero> the one with the chat
<cjwatson> your log shows the machine getting a successful network connection of *some* kind
<Chaos_Zero> oh
<Chaos_Zero> that must be the remote control
<Chaos_Zero> but  yeah
<Chaos_Zero> hold on maybe i can get a chat up on this other machine
<cjwatson> bah, not even fixed in Ubuntu 10.10.  I've made a note, it's not hard to fix this properly and we can maybe even do it for 10.04.2
<chaos_zero2> there we go
<Chaos_Zero> one second...
<chaos_zero2> ok
<chaos_zero2> bridged connection
<chaos_zero2> its connected now what
<cjwatson> wait
<chaos_zero2> should i restart it, ifi so i should do it now it takes a while..
<cjwatson> hmm.  in fact, I think there may be a simpler way
<cjwatson> do you know how to edit the kernel parameters when booting from the USB stick?
<chaos_zero2> ok
<chaos_zero2> um,,no
<cjwatson> you should get a boot screen with "Install Ubuntu Server" as an option
<chaos_zero2> and
<cjwatson> typing!
<chaos_zero2> lolk
<cjwatson> at that screen, press F6 and then Escape
<chaos_zero2> who makes this stuff up
<cjwatson> that should give you a "Boot Options" line, with the cursor positioned at the end of it
<cjwatson> me
<cjwatson> at the end of that line, add exactly this text
<cjwatson> anna/choose_modules=scsi-firmware
<cjwatson> then press Enter to boot
<chaos_zero2> ive just reatarted it.
<chaos_zero2> its going to take a little while to get running
<chaos_zero2> i awlays liked how ibm machines looked
<chaos_zero2> mostly those thinkpads
<chaos_zero2> ...
<chaos_zero2> its getting there
<chaos_zero2> maybe
<chaos_zero2> cmon
<chaos_zero2> is it frozen..
<chaos_zero2> im giving you 10 seconds
<chaos_zero2> ...
<chaos_zero2> one moment
<chaos_zero2> *yawn*
<chaos_zero2> for having 8 cores it starts up rather slowly
<chaos_zero2> .          .
<chaos_zero2> j nhfg yvedededcc dc
<chaos_zero2> stupid NMI
<chaos_zero2> whatever that means
<cjwatson> I can see why this happened - it got broken in Ubuntu 8.10 when some packages got renamed
<chaos_zero2> ok im at the screen
<chaos_zero2> and type
<cjwatson> I've fixed it (I think) for 10.04.2, and for 11.04 and future releases
<cjwatson> thanks for reporting it
<chaos_zero2> ok e xcept
<chaos_zero2> its not working yet
<chaos_zero2> could not find kernel image: anna/choose_modules=scsi-firmware
<cjwatson> you didn't follow my instructions exactly
<cjwatson> you deleted the existing text on the line, I think
<chaos_zero2> i waited for the screen, press F6 then esc
<chaos_zero2> then typed
<chaos_zero2> it just says "boot:"
<cjwatson> blink
<cjwatson> ok, that's not quite what I expected, but I can cope
<cjwatson> (just a moment)
<cjwatson> in that case, at the boot: prompt, type
<cjwatson> install anna/choose_modules=scsi-firmware
<chaos_zero2> sec
<chaos_zero2> ok its doing..something
<cjwatson> it should boot back through the installer mostly as normal, but this time, it should actually load the installer component containing the firmware you need
<chaos_zero2> now we are to choose language
<chaos_zero2> and now i have to go through every one of these dam network cards to find where its plugged into again
<cjwatson> looks like this was partly broken by http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542282 as well (fixed for 11.04) - you would have at least got a much more comprehensible failure in that case, and we'd have saved plenty of time
<ubot2> Debian bug 542282 in hw-detect "firmware.agent broken with current udev" [Normal,Fixed]
<cjwatson> oh well
<chaos_zero2> well
<chaos_zero2> im going to save this and go eat with my family
<chaos_zero2> because repluggine this to download the updates n stuff will take forever
<cjwatson> I'm going to sleep then.  Hope it works.  If it doesn't, I'll probably be around at some point tomorrow
<chaos_zero2> also, it you are the one designing these
<cjwatson> I think that should at least get you past the current failure though
<chaos_zero2> can you put in a "Scan all" feather for servers that have more then 10 network connections? thanks.
<chaos_zero2> feature*
<cjwatson> if you could raise that as a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+filebug, that would be helpful
<cjwatson> (bug reporting address for the network configuration component of the installer)
<chaos_zero2> ok, thanks for your help, i was pretty pissed off there
<chaos_zero2> good night
<cjwatson> night
<CIA-4> lowmem: cjwatson * r85 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.33
<CIA-4> lowmem: cjwatson * r86 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.33ubuntu1
<CIA-4> anna: cjwatson * r426 ubuntu/debian/ (po/is.po changelog po/bn.po po/ca.po po/da.po po/zh_TW.po): merge from Debian 1.38
<CIA-4> anna: cjwatson * r427 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r704 ubuntu/debian/ (po/is.po changelog po/bn.po po/ca.po po/zh_TW.po): merge from Debian 1.81
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r705 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu1
<CIA-4> installation-report: cjwatson * r78 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 2.43
<CIA-4> installation-report: cjwatson * r79 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.43ubuntu1
<joshfaux> Hello, <coz_> directed me here
<coz_> guys  joshfaux   is dropping initramfs  after installation...I know for me it was  my scsi drives causing this   ,,,, but in his case I cant figure it out
<joshfaux> I installed Ubuntu about a month ago and it started recently
<coz_> joshfaux,  after updates?
<joshfaux> I don't remember, most likely
<coz_> joshfaux,  I am puzzled by this one ,, so stick around here until someone answers
<joshfaux> I shall :D
<joshfaux> I amtrying chkdsk /f on the windows side
<joshfaux> So
<joshfaux> I get to initramfs
<joshfaux> I type exit
<joshfaux> Then I get this:
<joshfaux>  /init: line 271: Can't open /root/dev/console: no such file
<joshfaux> Ooh
<coz_> joshfaux,  did you edit the grub config at some point
<joshfaux> It says that init is tainted
<coz_> oh
<joshfaux> I did, because grub fell into a shell anyways
<coz_> joshfaux,  yeah ... I am still puzzled ,,, stick around here,, I am going to listen in :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-07
<CIA-16> usb-creator: cjwatson * r362 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-16> usb-creator: usb-creator currently requires the syslinux binary to make Ubuntu images
<CIA-16> usb-creator: bootable, so this package can only work on amd64 and i386 at the moment.
<CIA-16> usb-creator: Change the Architecture line to reflect this.
<CIA-16> usb-creator: cjwatson * r363 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.35
<CarlFK> what udeb supplies ssh-keygen ?
<cjwatson> none
<cjwatson> wait, sorry, I'm wrong.  openssh-server-udeb
<cjwatson> you should almost never use it from the udeb though - normally call it in the chroot instead
<cjwatson> it's only in the udeb to support network-console
<CarlFK> it's handy for sshing into the installer for debugging
<cjwatson> use network-console for that
<cjwatson> not prepared to support it in general
<CarlFK> how do i check if anna-install is failing?
<cjwatson> should be in the log file
<CarlFK> echo $? shows 0, but ... looking...
<cjwatson> remember that anna-install queues installation requests if it's run before the main bulk udeb retrieval
<CarlFK> ah.. thanks./
<CarlFK> and it says so in syslog :)
<cosmosis> I am installing ubuntu 11.10 on a brand new system.  8 core AMD FX-8150 CPU with a ASUS M5A97 -- AMD 970 motherboard and 16 gig of ram.   When I go to install I get as far as  864 and detecting the usb keyboard and then it just hangs.  Any ideas?
<cjwatson> cosmosis: I suspect the kernel people will have more clue; we just do the userspace bit of the installer
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-08
<bdmurray> in bug 883658 the order of operations seems off to me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 883658 in ubiquity "what installing ubuntu 11.10 and sayed it crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883658
 * bdmurray reads again and takes it back
<CIA-16> casper: superm1 * r971 casper.precise/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-16> casper: Allow the "device" UUID to be used to resolve UUIDs in addition to the UUID
<CIA-16> casper: in .disk/info. Useful for situations that the casper filesystem is on
<CIA-16> casper: a disk and that disk's UUID is specified on kernel command line.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-10
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/888747 seems fun
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888747 in ubiquity "'upgrading' from 32 bit to 64 bit leaves 32 bit kernel and grub options present" [Undecided,New]
<Forage_> I gave it a go in #ubuntu, but this channel might be a bit more specific and appropriate.
<Forage_> I managed to disable the auto-login of the live cd in USB stick, by altering lightdm.conf
<Forage_> now I'd like to be able to select which shell ubuntu should boot into (unity 2d/3d), but it will always use the default
<Forage_> despite what I select at the login screen
<Forage_> can this be prevented? where is this forced in any way?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-11
<CIA-16> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1147 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.87
<CIA-16> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1148 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.87ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-12
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/FTdUc/  dhcpd: DHCPDECLINE of 192.168.0.57 from 00:16:d3:c6:68:98 via eth0: abandoned
<CarlFK>  boot and ubuntu boot are fine, that's from the oneiric netboot installer - the server grinds though 50+ IPs and I think the installer gives up.
<CarlFK> boot = pxe boot rom dhcp client
<CarlFK> this is a new dhcp config - works fine with my old, yeah, trying to see what's different.
<CarlFK> i think the installer's dhclient is using the IP before the server has agreed, and so the server pings, sees the IP in use, so rejects and goes onto the next.
<CarlFK> ip addr show = eth0 is assigned all 240 IP's in my servers pool.
<CarlFK> hmm, working now, not sure why.  let's see if diff shows anything useful
<CarlFK> option routers  192.168.1.1 ; wrong, but surprised at the side effect
<CarlFK> yep, "routers 192.168.1.1" was outside the assigned 192.168.0.10/24 .. seems the installer has code checking for something - it throws a warning dialog if it doesn't exist, and I am guessing just loops if it is wrong
<CarlFK> Bug #889656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 889656 in debian-installer "installer stops using proxy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889656
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-05
 * stgraber uploads a new d-i changing the suite to raring (I need new netboot images)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-06
<OTNexus> anyone here?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-07
<cr3> out of curiosity, what does "rd" mean as in "initrd"? run daemon?
<cjwatson> cr3: ramdisk
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks, I love to know these things :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-08
<brendand> xnox, ping
<xnox> !ask | brendand
<ubot2> brendand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xnox> brendand: what's up?
<xnox> =))))))
<brendand> xnox, this is specifically for you :) i know the irc rules :P
<brendand> xnox, anyway - about the udisks2 porting for usb-creator
<xnox> brendand: sure. It's just an empty ping.... ok. Let me try this "What can I do for you?" =)
<xnox> ah that thing. Yeah.
<brendand> xnox, apart from being able to expunge udisks from the cd, what is the benefit?
<xnox> brendand: I think I had an action item to look at how checkbox got ported and copy&paste if possible =)
<brendand> xnox, yeah that would be one way to approach it
<xnox> brendand: well there is no other benefit, apart from udisks doesn't run in my session any more so I can't use usb-creator at all for example....
<xnox> brendand: and udisks should drop out of the archive.
<xnox> plus usb-creator needs porting to python3.
<xnox> brendand: also I'd like to learn/understand dbus, as it's a block box for me. Never coded anything with dbus yet.
<brendand> xnox, oh. have fun! :P
<brendand> xnox, so how is usb-creator broken in your session? are you using R now?
<xnox> brendand: I don't know why, but both in quantal and now in raring I get a popup saying "failed to communicate"
<brendand> xnox, it does work for me on quantal. but i installed at alpha3 i think and have been upgrading since
 * xnox downgrades to an actual release usb-creator instead of hand compiled
<brendand> xnox, hey you know usb-creator-gtk runs with python3?
<brendand> xnox, or at least changing the shebang to python3 doesn't cause any significant problems
<brendand> well, it starts :)
<xnox> brendand: yeah cjwatson ported most of it already. we were waiting on python3-something which is now available.
<xnox> brendand: I have packaging changes for python3, but I can't test it on my machine for some reason, need to sort it out.
<stgraber> xnox: are you also working on porting it to udisks2?
<xnox> stgraber: it is on the table. Why? You want to race in doing it?
<stgraber> xnox: hehe, no, busy with other things ;) but it's been crashing for me quite a bit lately and I've spotted some udisks process using 100% CPU in such case so I was wondering if the switch to udisks2 would magically fix it for me :)
<xnox> stgraber: well there is a small plan to write a "dd" backend .....
<xnox> not sure about persistance though.
<stgraber> dd backend would be good for the most common cases though I don't see how it'd work with persistence
<xnox> snap =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-10
<smartboyhw> A question: How does a deriative (Ubuntu Studio for example) define what it uses in ubiquity?
<xnox> smartboyhw: currently you can't, but you can for-example divert one of the plugins away.
<xnox> smartboyhw: what do you want / not want in ubiquity?
<smartboyhw> xnox, let me explain more clearly
<smartboyhw> xnox, like here
<smartboyhw> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/desktop-1204-install-5.jpg
<smartboyhw> How does one define how to change the Ubuntu logo in a deriative?
<persia> smartboyhw: Firstly, Studio isn't a derivative.
<smartboyhw> persia, official deriative as it is http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<persia> Secondly, one of the ways in which flavours have done things differently in the past is to write separate modules (see the mythbuntu and kubuntu stuff in the code tree)
<smartboyhw> deriatives = distros
<persia> There are enough reasons that it is interesting for Studio to do things differently that we ought follow that model, rather than just changing the logo.
<persia> And, yes, I know about that page.  I filed a bug on it a few years ago.
<smartboyhw> persia, actually I just want to fix a bug...That logo in our live images are actually Xubuntu's
<smartboyhw> persia, do tell where is it:D
<xnox> persia: please let ubiquity developers speak.
<xnox> smartboyhw: that logo should be themable, and in the gtk browser it should be the "distro-logo" which depends on the *buntu-defaults-settings and gtk-themes you have installed. as long as it follows the freedesktop themeing guidelines.
<xnox> s/gtk browser/gtk icon browser/
<smartboyhw> ok
<smartboyhw> xnox, so if I want to change the logo where should I go to edit? gtk icon browser?
<xnox> smartboyhw: it should be (i) included in your default theme as "distro-icon" or something like that (ii) your theme should be active at the time and (iii) ubiquity should use it. If three doesn't happen, then it's a bug.
<xnox> smartboyhw: I am not sure where exactly it is but check the kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu default installs and look at the images in /usr/share/icons/
<smartboyhw> xnox, ok
<ogra-cb> i think its called distributor-logo actually
<xnox> smartboyhw: ^^^
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<ogra-cb> just run a find on /, that should give you the locations
<smartboyhw> ogra-cb, on what?
<xnox> there possibly are symlinks & alternative sizes and names due to gnome != freedesktop when it comes to icon naming.
<ogra-cb> and dpkg -S should show you which one comes from the official -defaults package
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-11
<MmikeT_> Hello! How can I find out what options are passed to mkfs.ext4 during ubuntu installation, when I'm installing on SSD?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-04
<xnox> The worlds are colliding, everyone is using super+spacebar to change keyboard layouts (mac, win8, gnome default)
<xnox> which pieces of d-i / console-setup would need changing? cause e.g. ubiquity hard-codes alt_shift at the moment. and that's mimicking something else of the d-i ?
<cjwatson> That's just the keyboard-configuration/toggle default in console-setup, possibly with a small amount of cloned code in ubiquity
<xnox> cjwatson: ack. And it would be nice for a matching change in debian, will write an email about it.
<cjwatson> However, you'd need support in xkb-data too
<cjwatson> I suggest *starting* with describing the problem to xkeyboard-config upstream on the freedesktop tracker
<cjwatson> (e.g. let them come up with the name so that we don't have a compatibility headache later)
<xnox> ok. thanks for giving it a thought.
<superm1> cjwatson: i noticed that only parts of the reuse uEFI code in partman-auto made it back into Debian.  r610 and r627's changes in auto-shared.sh seem to be missing.  Could you add those too?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-06
<mwharris> what's the easiest way to get the source to installer?
<mwharris> im having a problem with bin/netcfg id like to troubleshoot
<mwharris> i don't have bzr set up
<antarus> mwharris: hi
<antarus> fancy finding you here
<antarus> apt-get source netcfg?
<mwharris> antarus: yeah i grabbed that
<mwharris> wasn't sure if it's right thing, but it looks good
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-07
<antarus> it was good last time I used it
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: I would like to know which is the correct default  %sudo in sudoers file:
<psivaa> "%sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" vs "%sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<xnox> psivaa: $ apt-get download sudo; dpkg-deb -R /tmp/foo; grep sudo /tmp/foo/etc/sudoers => says it's the former.
<xnox> dpkg-deb sudo*.deb -R /tmp/foo
<cjwatson> $ apt-get download sudo >/dev/null && dpkg --fsys-tarfile sudo_*.deb | tar xO ./etc/sudoers | grep %sudo; rm sudo_*.deb
<cjwatson> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<cjwatson> haha, snap
<xnox> apart from i'm still struggling to correctly type stuff =)
<xnox> dpkg-deb -R sudo*.deb /tmp/foo
<psivaa> xnox: cjwatson: ok, i *appear to see that it's different in between saucy and trusty. but could not confirm it yet.
<cjwatson> Doubt it
<psivaa> trusty has it without NOPASSWD certainly
<xnox> psivaa: it's a conffile, so local modifications may have been preserved and/or upgrades are done different.
<cjwatson> $ schroot -c saucy-i386 -- apt-get download sudo >/dev/null 2>&1 && dpkg --fsys-tarfile sudo_*.deb | tar xO ./etc/sudoers | grep %sudo; rm sudo_*.deb
<cjwatson> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<xnox> psivaa: are you looking at a cloud image pephaps?
<psivaa> xnox: this is a netboot installation
<cjwatson> Right.  This is only interesting if you're looking at a fresh install with no weird stuff.
<psivaa> yep, I'll do that. thanks :)
<cjwatson> The installer has never set NOPASSWD
<xnox> psivaa: dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}' sudo
<ogra_> does the installer still set up the admin group in there ?
<xnox> psivaa: will give you md5sum of /etc/sudoers. And you can do $ sudo md5sum /etc/sudoers.
 * ogra_ just noticed that we have a line for it in the touch install 
<xnox> psivaa: if they are different somebody locally modified it.
<xnox> psivaa: (one way or the other, but dpkg did not install that version that you see on disk)
<xnox> ogra_: "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is in /etc/sudoers. Is that what you mean?
<ogra_> xnox, yes
<ogra_> i thought we dont need it anymore
<ogra_> (on fresh installs)
<psivaa> ogra_: xnox: cjwatson just entered a meeting, will update once i finish that :)
<cjwatson> admin's for back-compatibility
<ogra_> right, so touch shouldnt need it
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep admin /etc/group
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> heh yeah i think thats pretty safe :P
<ogra_> one hack less :)
<psivaa> xnox: I know that the file is being modified anyway, but afaik, it's in the %admin line. im starting new installs now
<xnox> psivaa: ok. it's best to drop snippets into /etc/sudoers.d/ then it's clear what's default & what's custom.
<psivaa> xnox: ack, will try and include that step
<bdmurray> xnox: could you have a look at my mp for bug 1051935? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubiquity/bug-1051935/+merge/194262
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051935 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fails with SystemError when too many files are open" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051935
<xnox> bdmurray: yeap, looks good. will merge after the meeting.
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: ok, so the fresh install has not set NOPASSWD for sudoers.. Just found that it was a configuration setting that changed it later. thanks for the clarification though :)
<cydizen> hello hello ubuntu-installer! -  I'm working with a customer who is using a kickstart file for automatic installation, which mostly works except when 'part' creates the final partition it grows the partition size to the remainder of the available disk. (regardless of what the maxsize is set at).    Does anyone have any suggestions for working around this?   (or perhaps this is a bug)  Thank you -
<cjwatson> It's a long-standing bug; the best workaround is to add a dummy filler partition and delete it at the end.
<cydizen> That's the road I was going down, thank you cjwatson
<mwharris> im trying to troubleshoot a problem with the installer where my hostname is set to my numeric IP instead of the dhcp-provided hostname
<mwharris> where exactly in the installer is the hostname set?
<mwharris> it seems like dhclient isn't changing it
<antarus> mwharris: the hostname is preseeded...?
<antarus> mwharris: maybe grep for that in teh src
<infinity> mwharris: do you have broken reverse DNS on your network that returns your IP for the reverse of your IP?
<mwharris> antarus: yeah preseeded hostname was my first thought
<mwharris> but even then i would expect dhclient to change it
<mwharris> infinity: the network should be set up correctly with rdns
<mwharris> i do see the preseed netcfg/get_hostname is set to the bad address
<mwharris> (this is after the failed install)
<mwharris> (but still in d-i)
<mwharris> that debconf value is set by netcfg dhcp, not preseeded.
<infinity> mwharris: Like I said, usually from reverse DNS.
<infinity> Though, also from dhcp, depending.
<infinity> So, either your nameserver's returning bogus info, or your dhcp server is.
<xnox> mwharris: we default from dhcp, if we don't get one a generic one is used. If you don't like it - preseed your own ahead of time, or fix network.
<mwharris> looking at /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases, "option host-name" is correct
<mwharris> should dhclient set the hostname in that case?
<mwharris> or would it do a reverse lookup first?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-09
<dynamism> Hey guys, I'm installing 13.04 off a usb drive to an AMD A8 machine, outputting to a VGA monitor, and I get nothing but a blank screen after grub. It goes to non-graphical grub, and throwing nomodeset on the linux line doesn't appear to change anything.
<dynamism> Here's my grub file: setparams 'Install Ubuntu' \ set gfxpayload=keep \ linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash nomodeset -- \ initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<dynamism> The nomodeset option is what i added. The rest is default.
<dynamism> Anyway, i've been trying for a couple of weeks to get this machine to boot, so this is someone's opportunity to be a superhero
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-04
<CRCinAU> Hi guys, I'm still trying to do a netinstall of Ubuntu in Xen
<CRCinAU> none come up with any console on tty0
<CRCinAU> anyone know if I can force it to use tty0 somehow?
<bdmurray> How could I test a casper change on a Live CD?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-05
<xnox> bdmurray: hard - boot and use break=premount which i believe should be before casper is run.
<xnox> bdmurray: then you should have the shell to change/apply your changes to casper scripts, then exit the shell and casper should be run, initramfs completes, and system boots.
<bdmurray> xnox: okay so I could test the /var/crash change that way?
<xnox> alternative to this is to, unpack .iso image, unpack initramfs, change casper, repack initramfs, repack iso, boot it.
<xnox> bdmurray: yes, you should be able to test the varcrash change that way.
<xnox> i guess with a virtual machine it's easier, as you can repack initramfs and supply direct kernel / initramfs boot, with the right (usual) live cd options (e.g. casper maybe-ubiquity)
<bdmurray> xnox: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> xnox: okay, I got something working and have uploaded casper. thanks for the help.
<xnox> bdmurray: cool
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-07
<Vlado2> Hi
<Vlado2> i would like to make a feature request: support to make new intall using file system level encryption on system partition (EXT4 and F2FS) instead of using LUKS, FS level encryption provides lower memory consumption and better performance
<Vlado2> apw, bdmurray, CarlFK, carvite, cjwatson, cody-somerville, DalekSec, danjared, Fudge, higgins, infinity, jibel, maxb, mpt, ogra_, psivaa, rickardve, sti
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-07
<infinity> xnox: There shouldn't be a transition.
<infinity> xnox: 1.0.0->1.0.2 is a mistake, IMO, not a transition.  ie: we need to get our delta re-applied and UNDO any transition that happened.
<xnox> infinity, but can you just remove the bogus src:openssl1.0 for now?
<xnox> and e.g. I upload src:openssl that provides/builds a dummy libssl1.0-dev?
 * xnox needs to think this through properly.
<xnox> because we don't take all of openssl minor versions i thought; and cherry-pick CVE patches and fake the version number.
<xnox> mdeslaur, what do you want to do with openssl? Do you at all want us to move from g -> j release in the 1.0 series?
<xnox> or shall we just stay on g for now; wait to see how the new openssl plays out in debian, and then plan transition on our side.
 * xnox will do that for now.
<xnox> infinity, what do you think about RM openssl1.0 + upload src:openssl with a meta-package libssl1.0-dev Depends: libssl-dev for now?
<xnox> and then if and when we take 1.1 transition; we merge src:openssl 1.1 properly and transition "quickly" because by that time debian should transition over already.
<xnox> or do you want us to take 1.1 transition now?
<xnox> mdeslaur, ^^^^
<xnox> what is your preference about all of the above?
<mdeslaur> My personal preference is to kill the openssl1.0 package and add whatever is required to the openssl package
<infinity> xnox: 1.1 transition has nothing to do with if we take the source rename.
<mdeslaur> until the time we do decide to migrate to 1.1, and then we can re-introduce it again
<infinity> But I can delete openssl1.0
<xnox> infinity, please do.
<infinity> And you can rebuild everything that got a libssl1.0.2 dep.
<infinity> Cause if/when we want openssl1.0, we'll need to apply our delta ANYWAY, so can't just sync it.
<xnox> and if there are things that try to pull in libssl1.0-dev we can add that as a meta package to src:openssl; if need be.
<infinity> xnox: Alright, it's removed.  Please do no-change rebuilds of anything that picked up a 1.0.2 dep (with any luck, it was just openssh)
<xnox> ack
<infinity> After the publisher removes it and rmadison says you're safe, of course.
<xnox> naturally
 * infinity goes to have a quick nap before work.
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity, xnox
<infinity> xnox: Oh, and of course, once openssh is fixed, you can smack retry on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/20101020ubuntu487/+build/11152258
 * infinity really naps.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-08
<papamoose1> Anyone know what the package name for the 'first run wizard' (no idea what its called) that launches when you boot up a machine preinstalled with ubuntu?
<maxb> I do not, but I'd guess the name would start with 'oem-'
<maxb> oem-config seems possible
<cjwatson> ubiquity is the source package
<cjwatson> it used to be oem-config (and that's still the binary package) but they were merged, so for the purposes of bugs you want ubiquity
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-09
<papamoose1> @maxb,@cjwatson: thanks, i'll take a look.
<anonan> Hello everyone. I'm trying to create a modified Ubuntu ISO that detects the user's MAC address, compares it with a database on the ISO, and preseeds the install accordingly. The idea is that there should be one ISO image that can be used to correctly install any machine in my office, automatically.
<anonan> I have the logic to decide the preseed values in my preseed/early_command script, and the script executes just fine, including the final "chroot /root debconf-set-selections /path/to/outfile".
<anonan> However, it seems like the installed system is then configured according to the default values in the "static" preseed file.
<anonan> Do you know what the reason for that could be?
<anonan> Essentially, I'm trying to preseed "on the fly" during installation, but it doesn't seem to affect the setup process.
<CarlFK> anonan: sounds like what you are doing in early_command isn't doing what you want, right?  if so, I would change it to a one line simple example.  it may be a bug, it may be you aren't doing it right, it may be what you want isn't supported
<CarlFK> how do I preseed .. grub?  so this isn't appended: quiet splash
<CarlFK> I need to see the text so I can see what is casing the boot to hang sometimes
<anonan> CarlFK: Sorry for the delayed answer. Yes, the result isn't what I want, but the early_command runs in its entirety. I know that because debconf-get-selections shows the values to be preseeded the way I want them to be. Alas, they are not honored when the setup runs.
<anonan> I used to set a default netcfg/hostname in the static preseed file and overwrite it dynamically, which resulted in the static value to be in effect. Now that I have removed the static value, that problem is gone, but what persists is the fact that the network interface is not configured at all in the installed system, although the netcfg options for that are set (dynamically).
#ubuntu-installer 2017-11-09
<girish> hi there
<girish> anyone is here please ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-11-12
<xnox> someone is here
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-05
<xnox> cjwatson, I believe http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu is out of date. As there should be disco related commits there / on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu. Could you please check if mirror is not stuck?
<xnox> (if the mirror is stuck)
<cjwatson> xnox: poked, though I don't understand why the cron job didn't do it ...
<xnox> thank you
<jibel> hi, in live-build there are 2 stages to build an image: install and live. We'd like to define one more for desktop. We added one to auto/config but it's ignored by live-build. Are these stages defined somewhere else in lb?
<jibel> nvm, found it
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-06
<Laney> xnox: Seems complicated for the task of saving top-level things - couldn't you check for '/' in the path?
<Laney> (moving here from release :P)
<xnox> Laney, this would only fix symlinks in the top-level dir though.... there might be symlinks to dirs in packages too, which should be copied.....
<Laney> why would they be blacklisted?
<xnox> or we can declare we don't care, than a '/' in relpath would do.
<xnox> Laney, because blacklisted package ships it as a dir; whilst top-level one decided to move e.g. plugins dir elsewhere, hence declares a symlink dir.
<Laney> doesn't your proposal do this 'bad' thing anyway?
<xnox> Laney, also i noticed that libgtk2.0-0 ships a broken symlink.
<xnox> $ ls /usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz
<xnox> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Sep 21 11:54 /usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz -> ../libgtk2.0-common/changelog.gz
<xnox> Laney, with my proposal, the top-level package which is kept, will have its symlink installed into target. as is correct what dpkg did.
<xnox> Laney, to be fair this is all very hackish. ideally we'd be using stacked squashfs ;-) or like actually execute dpkg to remove packages.
<Laney> I see this "return '/' in relpath at the end"
<Laney> so I don't get why it would work
<xnox> Laney, but by that point all conditions above are true
<xnox> as in, it is a blacklisted filename, it is a symlink, it is a symlink to a dir, it is not a broken symlink, and it's not a top level one.
<xnox> and is kind of what infinity asked for
<xnox> funny he is not in this channel.
<Laney> yes and True means blacklisted no?
<xnox> yes
<xnox> horum.
<xnox> as in do not copy.
<xnox> argh
<xnox> i do wonder if all of the conditions in between simply reduce to to '/i' in relpath
<xnox> i do wonder if all of the conditions in between simply reduce to to '/' in relpath
<xnox> also not sure if we should be copying broken symlinks from /rofs to /target
<xnox> e.g. /usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz
<Laney> if the deb has it, I'd say you should keep it
<xnox> right, it's just dirs and symlinks are funny. cause they exist in both list to keep and list to blacklist.
<xnox> i wonder this
<xnox> maybe directories should not be in the blacklist to begin with.
<xnox> i.e. /usr /usr/bin should not be in the blacklist.....
<Laney> they're all not considered anyway
<xnox> what do you mean?
<xnox> in this part of the code we decide what to copy from /rofs to /target
<Laney> ubiquity stats the things and if it's a directory skips blacklisting
<xnox> and /rofs has everything preinstalled.
<xnox> meaning we potentially install many empty redundant dirs in /target, if they are fully blacklisted.
<Laney> ref count them :-)
<Laney> really though, more than a minimal amount of fixing in ubiquity is probably not a great idea at this point
<Laney> given Installer NG™
<xnox> Installer NG.io
<xnox> hahahahhahaha
<xnox> Laney, so i guess i should test this instead http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kFPTzBMjNC/
<xnox> cause this means our top-level tree stays.
<xnox> and it will break when we decide to do usr/sbin -> usr/bin
<xnox> kicking the can down the road.
<xnox> right
<xnox> so my long code works for nested symlinks to dirs.
<xnox> because it does a stat on the symlink target, and if that is a dir, it skips blacklisting.
<xnox> thus probably i never actually get to the '/' in relpath fallthrough.
<xnox> maybe
<Laney> how does usrmerge actually work?
<Laney> something ships the symlink and dpkg follows that when unpacking packages?
<xnox> Laney, debootstrap pre-creates /bin -> usr/bin symlink; dpkg never replaces a symlink with a dir; thus when it unpacks base-files or debs that ship /bin (dir) /bin/true (file) the `true` binary ends up in /usr/bin/true on disk
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-09
<ndroftheline> i'd like to try and understand what it might take to integrate bcache functionality into the ubuntu installer. where would i start?
<ndroftheline> apple's latest OS release has provided a great opportunity to convert mac users because it has cut support for a huge swath of very-capable hardware, but a lot of systems from that era have "fusion drives" which are a small SSD and a separate spinning drive tied together; bcache functionality in the installer could make it easier for those users to take advantage of their hardware with a much better os (:
